# Neue Cotic Droplink Fullies



## Eaven (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

die Serie der Neuvorstellungen wird heute mit *drei* neuen Droplink-Fully-Modellen fortgeführt Für Cotic ist dies sicher die größte Produktvorstellungen seit der Einführung des Soul. Wir haben die Bikes schon live in England vor ein paar Wochen gesehen und sind ziemlich begeistert. Entsprechend ist es uns schwer gefallen dicht zu halten, aber heute dürfen wir den Vorhang lüften. Das sind im Überblick die neuen Modelle:
Flare - 27.5" trail bike, 130mm Federweg am Heck, 120-140mm an der Gabel
FlareMAX - 29/275Plus trail bike, 120mm hinten, 120-130mm an der Gabel
RocketMAX - 29/275Plus trail/enduro bike, 140mm hinten, 140-150mm an der Gabel
Unverändert läuft das Rocket 275 mit mit 150mm am Heck weiter.

Was bedeutet MAX? Diese Modelle haben eine BOOST Einbaubreite am Heck und viel Platz zwischen den Streben. Dadurch können sowohl 29" als auch 275+ Laufräder eingebaut werden.

Auf weitere Details gehe ich noch ein, jetzt lassen wir erst Mal Bilder sprechen:










Ähm, beim Video könnt ihr ruhig den Ton leise stellen, die Musik ist schrecklich 





Details:
http://cotic.co.uk/product/droplink


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2016)

Ui, das sind aber viele neue Modelle auf einmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (11. Juli 2016)

Die Veröffentlichung hat Cy generalstabsmäßig vorbereitet, vorab hat er einige Pressejogis besucht, daher gibt es auch schon erste Testberichte:
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/cotic-drop-new-droplink-bikes-47520/
Eine Wette habe ich abgeschlossen, die in 45 Minuten abläuft.


----------



## argh (11. Juli 2016)

Um was wettest du denn mit wem?!

Ich musste gerade ein bisschen schmunzeln als ich die Location der Bilder gesehen habe. Erinnert die dich an was?


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Eine Wette habe ich abgeschlossen, die in 45 Minuten abläuft.



Worum geht's? Darf man mitwetten?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Juli 2016)

Das Flare finde ich interessant. Boost ist allerdings nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Eaven (11. Juli 2016)

Mist, verloren. Die Veröffentlichung war für 12:00h geplant. Ich habe gewettet das innerhalb einer Stunde wenigstens einer nach einem 26" Fully fragt. Auf meine Cotic Gemeinde ist halt nicht immer Verlass


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2016)

Na gut, weil es dir ja anscheinend am Herzen liegt, es loszuwerden: Wird es nochmal ein 26'' Fully von Cotic geben?


----------



## Eaven (11. Juli 2016)

Nika...zu spät die Frage )) Es ist nichts in der Pipeline, daher wird zumindest in nächster Zeit kein 26" Fully kommen. Aber es ist sicher auch davon abhängig wie sich der Verkauf der 26" BFe's entwickelt.


----------



## danchoize (11. Juli 2016)

Schade .. kein 29er ohne Boost .. dadurch kein Upgrade Weg für mich dabei ..

Aber: Hübsche bikes !!


----------



## Eaven (11. Juli 2016)

Sehr hübsch...man beachte die pinstripes am Sitzrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (11. Juli 2016)

Wie geil!!

Die 29-Zöller leider (für mich) mit Boost-Nabe, aber dann fällt mir die Entscheidung schon leichter für ein 27,5" Fully. 

Jetzt nur noch zwischen 130 oder 150 mm wählen..... ;-)

Hammer was die für einen Aufwand getrieben haben!
... für so eine kleine Firma!

Preise??!?!


----------



## versteher (11. Juli 2016)

Ab wann kann bestellt werden ;-)


----------



## Eaven (11. Juli 2016)

Wir werden am kommenden Wochenende die Preise für die bestehenden Modelle senken (dem Brexit sei Dank :-() und dann auch die Euro-Preise für die Fullies bekannt geben. Die Fullies werden wohl ab dem 21. Juli in England verfügbar sein, wir bestellen die ersten Rahmen nächste Woche. Preislich landen wir unter den Preisen des Rocket:
http://eaven-cycles.de/komponenten/rahmen/rahmen/cotic-rahmen-rocket-275.html


----------



## dangerousD (11. Juli 2016)

Na endlich! Ein vollgefedertes Solaris - cool. Wenn mein Banshee nicht so gut wäre, würde ich beim RocketMax direkt schwach werden... naja, noch ist nicht aller Tage abend. Muss mir ja auch noch einen Weihnachtswunsch erfüllen können


----------



## Deleted 15311 (12. Juli 2016)

Wie versprochen dicht gehalten....

LG

Nils

Edit: Man beachte die andere Verlegung der Bremsleitung/Schaltaussenhülle....irgendwie optimaler als beim Rocket find ich.


----------



## Rommos (12. Juli 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Schade .. kein 29er ohne Boost .. dadurch kein Upgrade Weg für mich dabei ..
> 
> Aber: Hübsche bikes !!



...kann mich nur anschliessen, in jeder Hinsicht... (hab Bilder auch im 29er Forum gepostet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (12. Juli 2016)

Die Preise sind wie folgt, jeweils inkl. versichertem Versand:
- Rahmen ohne Dämpfer --> 1.720,-
- mit X-Fusion O2 RCX Cotic Tune --> 1.830,-
- mit Cane Creek DB --> 2.130,-
- mit Fox Factory X2 (nur Rocket Rahmen) --> 2.375,-


----------



## Eaven (12. Juli 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Na endlich! Ein vollgefedertes Solaris - cool. Wenn mein Banshee nicht so gut wäre, würde ich beim RocketMax direkt schwach werden... naja, noch ist nicht aller Tage abend. Muss mir ja auch noch einen Weihnachtswunsch erfüllen können


...das Rocket Max würde zumindest gut zu deinem Renthal Lenker passen. Sich irgendwo sicher festzuhalten ist mit dem Bike bergab sicher das größte Problem 

Wir haben schon ein Flare Max aufgebaut, das ist dem Rocket Max vom Gewicht her sehr ähnlich. Wie sagte Cy so schön. Es macht keinen Sinn es leicht zu bauen, da die Cotic Kunden es genauso wie das Rocket Max quälen werden.


----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2016)

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/cotic-introduces-the-expanded-droplink-range-of-suspension-bikes.html


----------



## danchoize (12. Juli 2016)

@Eaven hat Cy was dazu gesagt warum es unbedingt diesen Boost Standard von SRAM/Trek   gebraucht hat?


----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2016)

Um mehr reifenfreiheit zu ermöglichen, nehm ich mal an.

Ich befürchte, dass man mit Boost häufiger mit dem schuh (bei schuhgrössen um die 45), in kombination mit flats, kontakt mit den streben hat....?

Hat da jem. Erfahrung mit?

Ich streif bei nem 135er hinterbau egtl nie die streben, beim 142/12er kommts aber schon eher vor. Ich denk, das wird bei 148 noch häufiger....?


----------



## Rommos (12. Juli 2016)

Ich finde, dass FlareMax und RocketMax irgendwie sehr nah aneinander liegen...hätte was gehabt, das Flare mehr in Richtung XC-Fully zu trimmen, also 100-110mm Federweg und eben auch entsprechend leichter....

Aber ist vielleicht nicht die traditionelle Klientel von Cotic , hätte aber evt. eine neue werden können. Gerade die Steel-is-real-Fans, da gibt es ja nicht wirklich viele Fully

just my 2cents
Roman


----------



## Rommos (12. Juli 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Um mehr reifenfreiheit zu ermöglichen, nehm ich mal an.
> 
> Ich befürchte, dass man mit Boost häufig mit dem schuh (bei schuhgrössen um die 45) in kombination mit flats doch häufig kontakt mit den streben hat....?
> 
> ...



Na ja, Reifenfreiheit entscheidet ja mehr die Form der Sattel- und Kettenstreben bzw. der Yoke. 135mm hat ja kein Reifen.

Ist halt ziemlich hip, aber auch schade, weil man mit 142mm / x12 auch was schönes machen könnte. Und da kann man wenigstens etliche vorhandene Naben/LRS umrüsten.


----------



## trailterror (12. Juli 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Na ja, Reifenfreiheit entscheidet ja mehr die Form der Sattel- und Kettenstreben bzw. der Yoke. 135mm hat ja kein Reifen.
> 
> Ist halt ziemlich hip, aber auch schade, weil man mit 142mm / x12 auch was schönes machen könnte. Und da kann man wenigstens etliche vorhandene Naben/LRS umrüsten.



135(/12) war auf den hinterbau bezogen, nicht auf ein reifenmass.

War mal standard vor dem 142/12 zeitalter


----------



## Rommos (12. Juli 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> 135(/12) war auf den hinterbau bezogen, nicht auf ein reifenmass.
> 
> War mal standard vor dem 142/12 zeitalter


Schon klar, aber das werden wir jetzt nicht mehr ändern....


----------



## duckeggundweg (12. Juli 2016)

_Oh Schreck...., Weihnachten wird wohl seeehhhhr teuer werden!!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (12. Juli 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> @Eaven hat Cy was dazu gesagt warum es unbedingt diesen Boost Standard von SRAM/Trek   gebraucht hat?


....wir haben nicht drüber gesprochen. Wahrscheinlich weil wir beide der Meinung sind das es ein allgemeiner Standard wird, zumindest bei 29" Trail und Endurobikes.


----------



## schneller Emil (13. Juli 2016)

Gibt's eigentlich einen Unterschied bei den Rahmen (Flare Max und Rocket Max) außer das unterschiedliche Dämpfermaß?


----------



## Eaven (13. Juli 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass FlareMax und RocketMax irgendwie sehr nah aneinander liegen...hätte was gehabt, das Flare mehr in Richtung XC-Fully zu trimmen, also 100-110mm Federweg und eben auch entsprechend leichter....
> 
> Aber ist vielleicht nicht die traditionelle Klientel von Cotic , hätte aber evt. eine neue werden können. Gerade die Steel-is-real-Fans, da gibt es ja nicht wirklich viele Fully
> 
> ...


Ich mag das Solaris sehr weil es sich sowohl als leichtes Marathon- oder XC-Bike als auch als Heavy-Trailbike aufbauen lässt.

Das Flare MAX sehe ich nicht als Solaris mit Heckfederung. Die 29" Fully-Rahmen gibt es auch in XL Ausführung und generell hat man einfach an einem 29" lange Rohre. Das Flare MAX muss auch für einen >100kg Fahrer mit XL Rahmen ausreichend steif sein, es ist daher eher "kräftig" gebaut. Der Gewichtsunterschied des reinen Rahmens ohne Dämpfer ist daher im Vergleich zum Rocket MAX gering. Das Flare MAX ist ein Short-Travel-Trailbike das auch in heftigem Gelände eingesetzt werden kann.

Ich sehe es so wie du. Ein leichtes Touren- oder sogar XC-Fully ala "Solaris-Fully" fehlt nach wie vor in der Droplink-Flotte. Meiner Meinung nach lässt sich so ein Rahmen in Stahl auch nicht in einer ausreichenden Steifigkeit bauen. Sicher gibt es irgendwo auf unserem Planeten einen Rahmenbauer der einen leichten Fully-Rahmen aus Stahl zusammenbraten kann, ich bezweifele aber das so ein Rahmen auch in großen Größen ausreichend steif ist. Cy hat uns bei unserem Besuch lang und breit die Gewichte der einzelnen Bauteile in den verschiedenen Materialien Alu, Stahl und Carbon aufgezählt. Er selbst fährt gerade einen weiteren 29"-Prototypen mit Carbon-Druckstrebe. Wenn dann ist die Verwendung von Carbonstreben an einen Hauptrahmen aus Stahl der richtige Weg zum Solaris-Fully, das wird aber dann sicher sehr teuer. So ein teures Modell (> 3000,- Euro für den Rahmen) wird in der Cotic Community wenig Käufer finden und die Stückzahl wäre daher gering. Das hätte wiederum zur Folge das Cy es nicht in Taiwan sondern in England bauen müsste. Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das so ein Modell in nächster Zeit von Cotic angeboten wird. 

Da ich persönlich in unserem Revier in der Nordheide am liebsten 29" fahre und einen Hang zum Leichtbau habe, werden wir auf sicher mal ausprobieren wie leicht man ein Flare Max aufbauen kann. Den DT Swiss Carbondämpfer gibt es in 200x50, ebenso die DT Carbongabel in 120mm. Leichte Sattelstütze, Laufräder und hier und da eine Titanschraube rein, da geht bestimmt was  

PS: Das Flare 27.5 ist hingegen schon die vollgefederte Variante des Soul. Hier hat Cy den Rahmen so leicht wie möglich gemacht, weil es bei 27.5 auch machbar ist. Das konische Steuerrohr ist leichter als die durchgehende 44mm Variante, auch der Rohrsatz ist so leicht wie möglich.


----------



## volki_d (13. Juli 2016)

Das Flare ist wirklich sehr interessant.


----------



## Eaven (13. Juli 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> @Eaven hat Cy was dazu gesagt warum es unbedingt diesen Boost Standard von SRAM/Trek   gebraucht hat?


....Santa Cruz nicht zu vergessen....ich bin auch ganz froh das er keinen Standard gewählt hat der irgendwelche asymmetrisch eingespeichte Laufräder etc. erfordert, also ala PYGA oder Liteville.

So ist es einfach ein 142/12 Hinterrad mit Adapter umzubauen. Und die gibt es wohl mittlerweile, gerade hat der Radavist diese gepostet:



http://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/wheels-and-hubs/products/boostinator


----------



## danchoize (13. Juli 2016)

Hab den Boostinator auch gesehen. Ist interessant.. 

Trotzdem finde ich die Lösung von Pyga, Last, Cannondale (und Liteville  in Klammern, da ebenfalls Boost) besser, weil man ohne Neuanschaffung umbauen kann (klar, danach nicht mehr einfach mit symmetrischen Hinterbauten tauschbar)
Boost alleine macht die Differenz im Winkel der Speichenschirme nicht wett ... Dadurch nach wie vor ungleiche Spannung rechts/links


----------



## Rommos (13. Juli 2016)

Blöd, mit dem Boostinator wieder eine "Ausrede" weniger.... - jetzt sind es "nur" noch die anderen 1800 Gründe (oder Euronen)...


----------



## Eaven (13. Juli 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Hab den Boostinator auch gesehen. Ist interessant..
> 
> Trotzdem finde ich die Lösung von Pyga, Last, Cannondale (und Liteville  in Klammern, da ebenfalls Boost) besser, weil man ohne Neuanschaffung umbauen kann (klar, danach nicht mehr einfach mit symmetrischen Hinterbauten tauschbar)
> Boost alleine macht die Differenz im Winkel der Speichenschirme nicht wett ... Dadurch nach wie vor ungleiche Spannung rechts/links


...Klar ist das *eine* BOOST-Variante (*egal welche*) an einem 29" Trailbike (ich meine also nicht 29" Marathonbikes oder 27.5er) Sinn macht, diverse Vorteile hat u.a. eine bessere Laufradsteifigkeit ermöglicht. Über "Differenzen im Winkel der Speichenschirme" mache ich mir keinen Kopf. Die Marktmacht der Hersteller wird es schon richten und Cy hat auf die BOOST-Variante der genannten Branchenriesen gesetzt.


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2016)

Wenn man ein Rad darauf auslegt, dicke Reifen (Plus) zu verbauen, finde ich es sehr sinnvoll, Boost zu verwenden. Auch wenn es schon wieder ein neuer blöder Standard ist und eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben wird.
Bei den Fatbikes hat man in der Anfangszeit auch ziemlich gut gesehen, was passiert: um vorhandenes Standard-Material zu verwenden, wurden da erst mal lustige Konstrukte mit asymmetrischen Hinterbauten, Standard-Kurbeln und 135mm Naben entwickelt. Kann man machen, klar. Aber dann kamen doch recht schnell die breiteren Hinterbauten und breiteren Kurbeln, weil es eben doch besser ist. Steifigkeit, Belastbarkeit in "echtem" Mountainbikegelände, nicht zuletzt der Platz am Antriebsstrang. Da ist dann ganz fix mal die Kette im kleinsten Gang dem Reifen zu nah, vor allem wenn man 2fach fahren will.
Alles andere als breitere Naben und Kurbeln ist eben doch nur Gemurkse, wenn man breitere Reifen fahren will. Nicht alle neuen Standards sind schlecht, sondern manche sind eine fast zwingende Folge von anderen neuen Standards (Reifenmaße z.B.)

Ich find's daher gut, dass Cy den Hinterbau gleich "passend" ausgelegt hat, anstatt erst mal eine Murks-Lösung zu basteln und sich hinterher wieder vorwerfen lassen zu müssen, veralteten Standards hinterher zu träumen (wie beim Schnellspanner/Schaltauge z.B. ).
Ob generell Plus sein muss ist jetzt noch die andere Frage, aber das entscheidet der Markt. Cy sieht da wohl einen ausreichend großen Absatzmarkt drin, sonst würde er nicht gleich 2 Räder mit Plus anbieten.

Ketzerisch ausgedrückt: Wer 27,5, 27,5 Plus, 29, etc haben will, sollte sich doch bitteschön sowieso nicht über neue Standards aufregen, die das eben nach sich zieht. Neuer Rahmen+neue Gabel+neue Felgen+neue Reifen sind ok, aber doch bitte keine neue Kurbel+Nabe? Wärt ihr mal brav bei 26 geblieben, hättet ihr den ganzen anderen Kram auch nicht neu gebraucht. Das habt ihr jetzt davon. Wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (13. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mich gerade gefragt ob ich mit dem Flare 27,5 mal in Davos die Trails fahren gehen kann und aber auch mal Bikeparks und kleine Dirt Jumps machen kann?

All das geht mit meinem Commencal ganz gut. Nun lese ich das das Flare Gewichtoptimiert daher kommt. Schade. Ich persönlich bevorzuge Fullys mit weniger Federweg und dem gewissen "Pop" beim Bunnyhop oder abspringen...ob das Flare das kann?

Im Cotic Video aus dem Pinbike Link auf Seite 1 siehst danach aus wie der Fahrer dort fährt. Hübsch wie er an dem Double abzieht. Drops mag ich eh nicht so gerne, wenn dann nur kleinere....Trails fahren, bisschen Pumptrack und Sprünge....echt Anspruchsvolle Kunden.....

Zu dem Boost Zeug, in der Beschreibung des Flare 27,5 Rahmen lese ich nichts von Boost:

Zitat aus der Cotic Page:

7005-T6 aluminium swingarm with Syntace X-12 142 x 12 rear axle for maximum wheel stiffness and security.

Nix Boost 142x12...ist doch Standard oder?


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2016)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Nix Boost 142x12...ist doch Standard oder?



die "MAX" Rahmen haben Boost


----------



## Tingltanglbob (13. Juli 2016)

Ok danke @scylla


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2016)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bevorzuge Fullys mit weniger Federweg und dem gewissen "Pop" beim Bunnyhop oder abspringen...ob das Flare das kann?



Bikeradar meint, dass es das kann:


			
				bikeradar schrieb:
			
		

> I took a spin on a number of the bikes at the Forest of Dean recently, and from the outset, Cotic’s familiar feel was present across the bikes. It should be seen as a complement that each of the bikes is very easy to jump on and just ride without much fuss. I instantly felt at home on these bikes.
> 
> The Droplink suspension is compliant, relatively efficient and offers plenty of grip, tracking the ground with no surprises as you hit choppy, off-camber and loose terrain.
> ...
> The 27.5 Flare is a different kettle of fish to the Rocket, with a taut feel, and poppy, playful handling, but with less travel, a touch less capable in bigger terrain. That said, for the majority of trails, it’s more than enough.



Dumme Frage: wenn du ein "gröberes" Gerät suchst und dir um die Gewichtsoptimierung am Flare Sorgen machst, warum dann nicht einfach das Rocket? Das hat auch noch genug "Pop", trotz etwas mehr Federweg (150mm... naja, immer noch nicht unmäßig viel)


----------



## Eaven (13. Juli 2016)

Genau....
- Flare MAX und Rocket MAX = BOOST 148 X-12 = 29" oder 27.5+ = Kurbel mit gleichem Q-Faktor aber anderer Kettenlinie
- Flare und Rocket = 142 X-12 = 27.5 = normale Kettenlinie
- Flare = Soul mit Feder = nix Bikeparkfreigabe


Das Flare geht ebenso wie das Rocket prima mit 26"er Laufrädern. Beim Flare dann z.B. mit einer 26" Gabel mit 140mm Federweg.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Juli 2016)

...und das Rocket kann einiges ab. Meines (26er) habe ich damals in Laax, Pila und diversen anderen Parks genutzt - wenn ich mal nicht die Haus-Trailrunde damit gefahren bin. Auf Dirtjumps war ich damit nun nicht - aber dafür habe ich auch besser geeignete Sportgeräte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lahnbiker (13. Juli 2016)

Die MAX Varianten sind ja sehr interessant, vor allem die Farben vom Flare MAX 
Da könnte man ja mal mit dem Sparen anfangen. Stellt sich nur wieder das Problem mit dem vollen Bikekeller...


----------



## Tingltanglbob (14. Juli 2016)

Und wie stabil ist nun ein Flare 27,5? Das Soul soll ja auch fast so viel abkönnen wie das BFE. Ist das hier auch so?

Unda was wiegt der Flare Rahmen den mit (oder ohne) Dämpfer?


----------



## Eaven (14. Juli 2016)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Und wie stabil ist nun ein Flare 27,5? Das Soul soll ja auch fast so viel abkönnen wie das BFE. Ist das hier auch so? Und was wiegt der Flare Rahmen den mit (oder ohne) Dämpfer?


.....Genau wie beim Soul vs BFe ist es zu sehen. Das Flare ist ein Trailbike und kann viel, wenn du damit aber vom Garagendach dropst und den Rahmen zerbröselst ist es nicht so wirklich von der Garantie abgedeckt. 
.....Die Gewichte würde ich dann bekanntgeben wenn die Rahmen aus der Serie da sind und ich auch wiegen kann. Es wird aber nicht viel leichter als das Rocket sein.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (14. Juli 2016)

Danke


----------



## Danielbo (14. Juli 2016)

Boost hin boost her! Sind super heiße Bikes! Wann und wo kann man denn mal so ein Rocket MAX probesitzen? Das ist doch interessant


----------



## orudne (15. Juli 2016)

Wie sieht es eigentlich generell aus mit Angle Headsets in Cotic Bikes?

Entfällt dann sofort die Garantie, oder wird das toleriert (wie z.B. bei Banshee, Liteville - soviel ich weiß)??

Einen 1 Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel beim Soul oder Flare fänd ich perfekt!


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Entfällt dann sofort die Garantie



Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört  
Welcher Hersteller macht sowas?


----------



## Eaven (15. Juli 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich generell aus mit Angle Headsets in Cotic Bikes?
> 
> Entfällt dann sofort die Garantie, oder wird das toleriert (wie z.B. bei Banshee, Liteville - soviel ich weiß)??
> 
> Einen 1 Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel beim Soul oder Flare fänd ich perfekt!


.....nein, in Sachen Garantie wäre das in der Tat kein Problem. Ich kenne mich mit dem Thema nicht aus. Bedenke aber bitte das beide Modelle ein konisches Steuerrohr haben.


----------



## orudne (15. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört
> Welcher Hersteller macht sowas?



Einen expliziten Ausschluss von den Steuersätzen habe ich noch nicht gelesen, aber die meisten Hersteller haben so was in den Garantiebedingungen wie "nur die original vorgesehenen Bauteilmaße verwenden".

Und wie beim Einbau einer längeren Gabel verändern sich ja die Hebelkräfte. 
Banshee und Liteville sehen ein angel headset als Option vor. Bei den meisten anderen liest man darüber nichts.

Ich als Hersteller würde einen Steuersatz mit flacherem Lenkwinkel, wie auch eine längere Gabel, als bauliche Veränderung sehen.
Und entweder ausdrücklich freigeben, oder eben nicht als Garantie akzeptieren.


----------



## Eaven (15. Juli 2016)

Danielbo schrieb:


> Boost hin boost her! Sind super heiße Bikes! Wann und wo kann man denn mal so ein Rocket MAX probesitzen? Das ist doch interessant


.....anders gefragt, woher kommst du? 

Wir haben Ende August ein paar Modelle aufgebaut. Ich denke darüber nach dann so ein Art "Roadshow" zu machen. D.h. am Wochenende mit den Bikes nach Bedarf dort aufzutauchen wo sich ein paar Leute zusammenfinden um mal ne Runde zu biken und die neuen Bikes zu besabbern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (15. Juli 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....nein, in Sachen Garantie wäre das in der Tat kein Problem. Ich kenne mich mit dem Thema nicht aus. Bedenke aber bitte das beide Modelle ein konisches Steuerrohr haben.


Ok, super!
Danke für die Info!

Konisches Steuerrohr -> Das Set hier hat eine obere Schale für 34 mm und die untere für 44 mm.
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10-degree-ec34--ec44---tapered-steerer-tube-338-p.asp


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Bedenke aber bitte das beide Modelle ein konisches Steuerrohr haben.



Passt schon. Er hat einen EC34/EC44 Steuersatz verlinkt.


----------



## orudne (15. Juli 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....anders gefragt, woher kommst du?
> 
> Wir haben Ende August ein paar Modelle aufgebaut. Ich denke darüber nach dann so ein Art "Roadshow" zu machen. D.h. am Wochenende mit den Bikes nach Bedarf dort aufzutauchen wo sich ein paar Leute zusammenfinden um mal ne Runde zu biken und die neuen Bikes zu besabbern.



Stuttgart liegt doch ganz in der Nähe, oder!!?!


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> Und entweder ausdrücklich freigeben, oder eben nicht als Garantie akzeptieren.



Ich glaub, ich würde als Hersteller gar nicht auf so viele Ideen kommen, was man alles "baulich verändern" könnte, um jede Möglichkeit explizit freizugeben oder zu verbieten. Kunden/Nutzer können sehr kreativ sein.


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Juli 2016)

ARGH! Da hab ich den guten Vorsatz gefasst, wieder mehr Bike zu fahren und den persönlichen Aufbauwahn einzudämmen, und dann das. Das Cotic-Bike, auf das ich seit der Erstvorstellung des Rocket gewartet habe.

Wäre auch sehr an realen Rahmengewichten für das Flare in M interessiert.
Dumme Frage am Rande: Sonderfarben sind nicht möglich, oder? Ein Flare in dem rot vom Rocket Max ... lecker.


----------



## Eaven (15. Juli 2016)

Doch ist möglich, der Aufpreis für einen Sonderlack wäre 1.500,- Euro


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2016)

Das grenzt ja an Wucher


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Juli 2016)

Mit anderen Worten: Stop asking stupid questions.


----------



## Danielbo (15. Juli 2016)

Also Stuttgart wäre n Hammer. Bin aus Reutlingen...gemeinsam bikesbesabbern, wär ja was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (15. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Das grenzt ja an Wucher


Was macht denn dein Pulverprojekt


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Was macht denn dein Pulverprojekt



Hat sich etwas gezogen, aber so langsam tut sich wieder was...
Nächste Woche gibt's Bilder


----------



## Eaven (16. Juli 2016)

Danielbo schrieb:


> Also Stuttgart wäre n Hammer. Bin aus Reutlingen...gemeinsam bikesbesabbern, wär ja was...


.....Stuttgart wäre sogar gut weil ich bei der Mountainbike eh ein Rad abholen muss. Wir sollten aber schon > 5 Leute zusammen bekommen. Hendrik @Hockdrik wäre ja vielleicht auch mit dabei. Ich kann noch keinen konkreten Termin, 20. oder 27. August wurde es wohl. Sobald ich Termine anbieten kann würde ich das dann noch mal separat posten sonst spamen wir hier off topic.


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Hat sich etwas gezogen, aber so langsam tut sich wieder was...
> Nächste Woche gibt's Bilder



Ich bin schon sehr gespannt ...


----------



## dangerousD (16. Juli 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....Stuttgart wäre sogar gut weil ich bei der Mountainbike eh ein Rad abholen muss. Wir sollten aber schon > 5 Leute zusammen bekommen. Hendrik @Hockdrik wäre ja vielleicht auch mit dabei. Ich kann noch keinen konkreten Termin, 20. oder 27. August wurde es wohl. Sobald ich Termine anbieten kann würde ich das dann noch mal separat posten sonst spamen wir hier off topic.


Hört sich gut an. Den 27. kann ich mir frei halten, 20. würde zur Not auch gehen. Deine Schwarzwald-Taufe steht übrigens auch noch aus, das wäre DIE Gelegenheit  Denk' mal drüber nach, würde mich freuen


----------



## Eaven (16. Juli 2016)

Schwarzwald hatten wir für das zweite WE im Oktober gedacht, da sind wir wohl in Freiburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (16. Juli 2016)

Ich behalte das mal im Auge


----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. Juli 2016)

Aloha, in Stuttgart wäre ich diesmal auch am Start (wenns denn zeitlich passt ...)


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Juli 2016)

27. würde bei mir klappen,
20. nicht

@orudne und @guitarman-3000 würden aber sicherlich auch guiden

Oktober FR hört sich auch gut an


----------



## Danielbo (18. Juli 2016)

tja wie das mit terminen so ist: 20.8. und 27.08. geht bei mir nicht. @Eaven du bist in Lindau oder?


----------



## Ridge.Racer (18. Juli 2016)

27.08 in Stuttgart bin ich dabei. 20.08 bin ich noch im Urlaub in den Vogesen.

Den Guide in FR kann ich gerne machen.


----------



## Eaven (24. Juli 2016)

Am Freitag haben wir die ersten neuen Fullies bekommen und ich konnte so noch mal Maß nehmen. In meinem Post 30 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-cotic-droplink-fullies.810549/page-2#post-13930052 hatte ich ja schon beschrieben das die Max Modelle Flare und Rocket sich nicht groß unterscheiden, beide Modelle sind ähnlich gebaut und unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich im Federweg. Bei den 27,5 Modellen Flare und Rocket ist der Einsatzbereich unterschiedlich und daher sind auch die Rahmen unterschiedlich dimensioniert. Im Detail:
- Rocket Steuerrohr durchgehend 44mm ---> Flare konisch (Tapered)....Gewichtsunterschied hier allein ca 80g bei einem M Rahmen
- Rocket Druckstrebe 6mm stärker
- Rocket Oberrohr 5mm stärker
- Rocketunterrohr ein paar mm stärker
Unter dem Strich ist ein Flare Rahmen in Größe M mehr als 300g leichter als ein Rocket in gleicher Größe.


----------



## schneller Emil (24. Juli 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Am Freitag haben wir die ersten neuen Fullies bekommen und ich konnte so noch mal Maß nehmen. In meinem Post 30 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-cotic-droplink-fullies.810549/page-2#post-13930052 hatte ich ja schon beschrieben das die Max Modelle Flare und Rocket sich nicht groß unterscheiden, beide Modelle sind ähnlich gebaut und unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich im Federweg. Bei den 27,5 Modellen Flare und Rocket ist der Einsatzbereich unterschiedlich und daher sind auch die Rahmen unterschiedlich dimensioniert. Im Detail:
> - Rocket Steuerrohr durchgehend 44mm ---> Flare konisch (Tapered)....Gewichtsunterschied hier allein ca 80g bei einem M Rahmen
> - Rocket Druckstrebe 6mm stärker
> - Rocket Oberrohr 5mm stärker
> ...



Dann könnte ich somit in einen FlareMax Rahmen auch einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub einbauen, und hätte somit ein Rocket Max light ?
Wippe usw sind gleich?
Danke im Voraus!
Grüße e.


----------



## orudne (24. Juli 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich somit in einen FlareMax Rahmen auch einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub einbauen, und hätte somit ein Rocket Max light ?
> Wippe usw sind gleich?
> Danke im Voraus!
> Grüße e.



So einfach ist das normalerweise nicht. 

Wenn du "nur" einen kürzeren Dämpfer einbaust, dann kommt das Tretlager tiefer und der Lenkwinkel wird flacher!

Bei beiden Max Modelle ist aber das Tretlager nahezu gleich hoch - mit Sag betrachtet. 
Zudem hat das Rocket Max den flacheren Lenkwinkel.


----------



## schneller Emil (24. Juli 2016)

orudne schrieb:


> So einfach ist das normalerweise nicht.
> 
> Wenn du "nur" einen kürzeren Dämpfer einbaust, dann kommt das Tretlager tiefer und der Lenkwinkel wird flacher!
> 
> ...


Das FlareMax hat einen 200x50mm Dämpfer, das RocketMax einen 200x57mm.
Dachte daran, einen 200x57 mm Dämpfer ins flareMax zu setzen, vorausgesetzt Schwinge usw ist gleich.
Außerdem ist das tretlager ohne sag nicht gleich.
Beim rocket wird eine längere Gabel verbaut, dadurch flacher und höheres tretlager.

Ich müsste ja nur wissen, ob im FlareMax mit 200x57mm Dämpfer das Rad beim einfedern irgendwo kollidiert.


----------



## H.B.O (25. Juli 2016)

Hi, ich überlege mir gerade ein rocketmax zuzulegen und habe noch ein paar Fragen:

-Wäre das rocketmax in rot und "L" lieferbar?
-Woher bekomme ich in D einen Boostinator - ich hab da außer der amipage von wolftooth noch nix gesehen ?
-Wie weit kann ich die Sattelstütze versenken (ich habe eine lev 150 und der sattelstützenauszug würde bei meiner größe wahrscheinlich um 2,5cm betragen)

Vielen Dank, sehr schöne Räder allesamt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (25. Juli 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Am Freitag haben wir die ersten neuen Fullies bekommen und ich konnte so noch mal Maß nehmen. In meinem Post 30 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-cotic-droplink-fullies.810549/page-2#post-13930052 hatte ich ja schon beschrieben das die Max Modelle Flare und Rocket sich nicht groß unterscheiden, beide Modelle sind ähnlich gebaut und unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich im Federweg. Bei den 27,5 Modellen Flare und Rocket ist der Einsatzbereich unterschiedlich und daher sind auch die Rahmen unterschiedlich dimensioniert. Im Detail:
> - Rocket Steuerrohr durchgehend 44mm ---> Flare konisch (Tapered)....Gewichtsunterschied hier allein ca 80g bei einem M Rahmen
> - Rocket Druckstrebe 6mm stärker
> - Rocket Oberrohr 5mm stärker
> ...



Verflixt. Jetzt ist das Ding auch noch gewichtsmäßig da, wo ich es gerne hätte ...

Danke für die Info. Hast du konkrete Gewichte für die verschiedenen Rahmen ausgemessen?


----------



## H.B.O (25. Juli 2016)

nur zur info den boostinator gibt es bei bikeavenue (noch nicht auf hp- sie haben ihn trotzdem)


----------



## H.B.O (9. August 2016)

Anbei mein cotic rocket max, zugegeben nicht gerade der cc aufbau. details zum (sehr guten) fahrverhalten hab ich im thread von @kleinerHai geschrieben. wichtig ist aber dass das bike meiner meinung nach kein richtiger 29er ist - das tretlager kommt mit 29 laufräder und pike 130 schon auf über 36 cm. mit 29/27 oder langer gabel mit fetten (2.5) nonplus reifen funktioniert es super. ach ja der rahmen ist auch nicht sonderlich leicht 3.5 kg in L.


----------



## kleinerHai (9. August 2016)

Nach dem Hinweis von @H.B.O hier der Link zu meinem Aufbau-Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-thread-raketenschlitten.813441/


----------



## Eaven (9. August 2016)

H.B.O schrieb:


> ...wichtig ist aber dass das bike meiner meinung nach kein richtiger 29er ist - das tretlager kommt mit 29 laufräder und pike 130 schon auf über 36 cm. mit 29/27 oder langer gabel mit fetten (2.5) nonplus reifen funktioniert es super. ....


.....Da ist schon was dran an dem was du schreibst. Deshalb hat Cotic das Bike auch nicht Rocket 29 genannt sondern Rocket Plus, es gehen eben beide Laufradgrößen 

Meister Cy ist ziemlich im 27.5+ Fieber, er fährt seine Bikes selbst am liebsten mit 27.5+.

Ich mag im Flare Max bisher 29" lieber. Es liegt aber vielleicht daran das ich bisher im + Maß 2.8er Reifen gefahren bin, die sind mir zu viel Traktor-Fatbike-Style. Vielleicht sollte ich mal "nonplus" probieren.

Die "Scaled Sizing"-Variante ist auch interessant, das probiere ich auch mal aus


----------



## H.B.O (10. August 2016)

Ja mit plusreifen werd ich auch nicht so richtig warm. Wie gesagt die E13 bauen für einen normalen reifen extrem hoch, die müssten sehr gut in das bike passen.  Trotzdem sind die reifen nicht wabbelig- eben wie ein normaler enduroreifen.


----------



## Eaven (10. August 2016)

Ich find die Formulierung Nonplusreifen lustig, habe ich gleich in mein Sprachgebrauch übernommen


----------



## scylla (10. August 2016)

das Nonplusultra der modernen Fahrradtechnik


----------



## H.B.O (10. August 2016)

Wird das nächste große Ding -völlig revolutionär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. August 2016)

Enduro war gestern, heute fährt man Nonplus


----------



## Schwimmer (10. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> das Nonplusultra der modernen Fahrradtechnik



Wie, schon wieder revolutionäres ...  
... und ich hatte mit meinem Soul - Achtung: 26", 3x9, nix Kautschuk-Milch, nix Boost, nix fett oder plus - fast drei Stunden lang riesig viiiel Spaß ...
Mache ich 'was falsch


----------



## Eaven (10. August 2016)

Nee, alles gut. Auch für 26" gibt es ja noch genug Nonplusreifen, das sind alle die breiter als 2,4 und schmaler als 3,0 sind. Baron und Co


----------



## Schwimmer (10. August 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Nee, alles gut. Auch für 26" gibt es ja noch genug Nonplusreifen, das sind alle die breiter als 2,4 und schmaler als 3,0 sind. Baron und Co



Hej Carsten,

ich fahr schon sehr breite Reifen, kuckst Du hier:






... aber eher so in meiner Körpermitte ...


----------



## Eaven (11. August 2016)

Aber ich hoffe die Reifen in der Körpermitte sind noch in Nonplus-Größe.


----------



## Schwimmer (11. August 2016)

... nee, die vereinen sich schon, das ist nicht das Nonplusultra ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2016)

und gestern haben wir noch gelacht...heute bringt specialized nonplusreifen und sagt es sei das beste ever. life is stranger than fiction

lhttp://www.pinkbike.com/news/ews-race-tech-jared-graves-new-specialized-tires.html


----------



## scylla (12. August 2016)

H.B.O schrieb:


> und gestern haben wir noch gelacht...heute bringt specialized nonplusreifen und sagt es sei das beste ever. life is stranger than fiction
> 
> lhttp://www.pinkbike.com/news/ews-race-tech-jared-graves-new-specialized-tires.html



Meine Glaskugel sagt, dass es demnächst 27,0'' Felgen gibt für 2,6'' Nonplusreifen. Weil 27,5x2,6'' sich als einen Tick zu träge herausstellt, und 27,0x2,6'' den besten Kompromiss aus 27,5 und 26plus ergibt 
Vielleicht sollte ich mir die Idee noch schnell patentieren lassen vor die Hersteller drauf kommen


----------



## trailterror (12. August 2016)

Die komödie geht weiter

Der wert 2.6 allein sagt eh net viel aus. Ist dann wahrscheinlich so breit wie ein ganz normaler 2.4er schwalbe 

BSA ist zurück und scheint PF zu verdrängen, IS2000 wird immer noch gern verwendet, jetzt gehn die reifenbreiten auch wieder zurück...

Alles irgendwie anzeichen, dass das mtb doch schon seit jaaaahren am momentanen optimum angekommen ist.

Seit der erfindung der teleskop stützen war irgendwie nix bedeutendes mehr dabei, ausser vll ein paar "banale" geo veränderungen


----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2016)

@scylla :mach das, ich war zu langsam. ich glaube aber dass 27.5 X 2.75 das optimum ist  -die mitte von allem . mal ernsthaft, ich bin neulich die e13 reifen in 29 gefahren - das war mir zu viel. im endeffekt sinds dann 30 zoll und du fährst nur noch geradeaus(aber schnell)

@trailterror : hmm, große laufräder sind für größere leute schon besser. ich bin jetz mal wieder kleinere gefahren, fand ich nicht gut . andersrum war ich mir beim ersten versuch mit großen sicher dass mir das besser taugt. 1x11 (12) ist für mich als ex dhiller auch ein großer fortschritt umwerfer sind mist- außerdem kann man rahmen eigentlich immer nur für eine kettenblattgröße optimieren. auf plus boost fat semifat könnt ich verzichten

Edit: vor dem Hintergrund der aktuellen entwicklungen passt die geo des rocket max jedenfalls ganz gut. man kann montieren was einem taugt - nur 29 zoll ist wohl nicht optimal


----------



## trailterror (12. August 2016)

H.B.O schrieb:


> @trailterror : hmm, große laufräder sind für größere leute schon besser



Jaein


----------



## scylla (12. August 2016)

H.B.O schrieb:


> nur 29 zoll ist wohl nicht optimal



auch das ist ansichtssache. ich finde 360mm tretlagerhöhe an einem fully überhaupt nicht verkehrt. die laufradgröße würde mich schon eher stören . da werden sich sicher liebhaber finden, die sowohl hohes tretlager als auch 29er mögen.


----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2016)

ist richtig -wie immer alles eine sache des einsatzes, der vorlieben etc. für mich wäre die tretlagerhöhe von 36 an nem 29er ein ausschlußkriterium -zum glück bin ich bei laufradgrößen nicht so dogmatisch. nur das große vorderrad mag ich sehr


----------



## scylla (12. August 2016)

H.B.O schrieb:


> für mich wäre die tretlagerhöhe von 36 an nem 29er ein ausschlußkriterium



verstehe ich das richtig, du siehst die tretlagerhöhe in abhängigkeit von der laufradgröße, also am 29er nicht ok, am 27,5er/26er wär's aber ok?
da würde ich dann gerne neugierig nachfragen, warum? (rein "akademisches interesse", die frage nach der laufradgröße stellt sich mir nicht ernsthaft -> zwerg)


----------



## H.B.O (12. August 2016)

ne hab mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, 36 cm wäre für mich bei allem unter 180 mm fw ein ausschlußkriterium. ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen dass ich kein problem damit hab in einen meiner meinung nach zu hohen 29er kleinere laufräder zu machen


----------



## scylla (12. August 2016)

H.B.O schrieb:


> ne hab mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, 36 cm wäre für mich bei allem unter 180 mm fw ein ausschlußkriterium. ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen dass ich kein problem damit hab in einen meiner meinung nach zu hohen 29er kleinere laufräder zu machen



ah ok, da hab ich das falsch verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (12. August 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Die komödie geht weiter
> 
> Der wert 2.6 allein sagt eh net viel aus. Ist dann wahrscheinlich so breit wie ein ganz normaler 2.4er schwalbe
> 
> ...



... na, in ein paar Jahren wird das 26" Bike als d i e Sensation gefeiert ...
... sozusagen: "Zurück zu den Wurzeln". 
- Tschüß, Eisdiele ...


----------



## danchoize (12. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> verstehe ich das richtig, du siehst die tretlagerhöhe in abhängigkeit von der laufradgröße, also am 29er nicht ok, am 27,5er/26er wär's aber ok?
> da würde ich dann gerne neugierig nachfragen, warum? (rein "akademisches interesse", die frage nach der laufradgröße stellt sich mir nicht ernsthaft -> zwerg)



Tretlagerhöhe und Laufradgrösse: 
Eine der treibenden Ideen hinter der Entwicklung von 29" im MTB Bereich (neben dem Überrollverhalten) war die Möglichkeit das das Tretlager bei akzeptabler Tretlagerhöhe vom Boden gegenüber den Achsen abgesenkt werden kann. Oft auch BB Drop genannt. 

Dadurch steht man mehr "im" bike statt "darüber" und  der Angriffspunkt der Schwerkraft erzeugt ein sich aufrichtendes Pendel. 

Da ich wenig Stolperbike achte ich meist auf den BB Drop (zB 52mm am Solaris) das fährt sich einfach in den Kurven toller. 

Am Fully ist der BB Drop natürlich vom Sag abhängig. Fährt man viel Sag hat man viel Drop ... 

Um zu deiner Frage zurück zu kommen: die Kombination aus Laufradgrösse und BB Höhe bestimmt den Drop und je kleiner die Laufräder Sandro weniger Drop kann die Geometrie haben um trotzdem noch genügend Höhe zu haben um fahrbar zu sein.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. August 2016)

Sooo, Flare-Rahmen in Größe M ist eingetroffen (danke Carsten).

Für die, die es interessiert: 3460g mit O2-Dämpfer und Steckachse, ohne Steuersatz und Sattelklemme. Somit roundabout ein halbes Kilo schwerer als vergleichbare Alurahmen. Finde ich in Ordnung.


----------



## AK47 (17. August 2016)

Hat denn jemand hier im Süden (Schwobaländle) ein Rocket 275 auf dass ich mich mal setzen könnte? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## S1Fahrer (10. April 2017)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sooo, Flare-Rahmen in Größe M ist eingetroffen (danke Carsten).
> 
> Für die, die es interessiert: 3460g mit O2-Dämpfer und Steckachse, ohne Steuersatz und Sattelklemme. Somit roundabout ein halbes Kilo schwerer als vergleichbare Alurahmen. Finde ich in Ordnung.



Schade.Überlege seit geraumer Zeit mir einen Flare Rahmen zu holen.In L käme der Ramen dann wohl in die Richtung 3,6kg.
So ansprechend ich das Flare finde..für ein Short Travel Bike wäre mir das dann doch etwas zu üppig.


----------



## H.B.O (11. April 2017)

Hi, ich habe einen *cotic rocket max rahmen in L* und rot zu verkaufen (gekauft im August). ich wollte es hier schon mal reinschreiben -zur bikemarkt anzeige komm ich erst nach dem südtirol trip (morgen bis montag). bei interesse einfach melden


----------



## orudne (17. April 2017)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand das Flare und das Rocket im Vergleich gefahren?? (beides 275, also ohne MAX)
Und wieviel liegen die denn vom Gewicht auseinander?

Mein BFe soll jetzt vollgefederte Verstärkung im Keller bekommen und ich bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig was es werden soll.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. April 2017)

Eindrücklicher Flare MAX Film-Test-Bericht von Guy Kesteven mit Cy Turner auf den Cotic-Home-Trails:


----------



## Eaven (20. April 2017)

Ja, cooles Video. Ich fahre das Flame Max auch gerade, geht schon gut das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK47 (19. Mai 2017)

Nochmal die Frage in die Runde, hat südlich der Donau vielleicht jemand n Rocket n M, dass man mal probesitzen (und vielleicht auch proberollen) könnte?

MfG und Danke schon mal

Alex


----------



## Eaven (17. Juni 2017)

Mein Lieblingsbike von Cotic


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juni 2017)

irgendwann brauche ich auch sowas...


----------



## thxelf38 (25. Juli 2017)

Steht zufällig irgendwo im Raum D/A/CH ein Rocket max in L oder besser noch XL auf das ich mich mal setzen könnt?


----------



## orudne (29. Juli 2017)

Heute fertig geworden!!
Flare Max L


----------



## Eaven (30. Juli 2017)

Schick mit dem Rücklicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (30. Juli 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Schick mit dem Rücklicht



Haha! Allen fällt sofort das Rücklicht auf!!!
Da bist DU nicht der erste!!

;-)

(dass das Licht dran ist ist sozusagen ein Erfolg der stuttgarter Polizei, die mich in die Richtung erfolgreich "erzogen" hat)


----------



## Eaven (30. Juli 2017)

Und mit Lupine Fernbedienung am Lenker ....alles top


----------



## orudne (1. August 2017)

Die ersten km hab ich jetzt abgespult.
Meine erster Eindruck:

Zur bergab Performance kann ich noch nicht sooo viel sagen, da ich ja ein halbes Jahr MTB-Zwangspause hatte,  und nur auf dem Rennrad meine Kondition aufrecht erhalten hab. Da muss ich erst mal wieder an mir arbeiten.

Aber das Flare MAX fühlt sich sehr souverän an.
Nicht nervös, schön spurtreu, gut ausbalanciert - auch durch Schlammpassagen - vom maximalen Kurvenspeed bin ich noch weit entfernt, aber zum mitschwimmen in der Gruppe hats schon mal locker gereicht ;-)
Es beschleunigt verdammt gut. Zwei, drei Tritte im Wiegetritt und man ist auf Speed.
Das Grundsetup der Federelemente passt schon mal ganz gut. Hinten ist es noch ein ticken zu soft, vorne zu stramm..... aber das wird sich in den nächsten Ausfahrten ergeben.

ABER.... bergauf ist es sehr geil!!
Es klettert wie eine Bergziege!
Ich bin alle technische "Hass-Anstiege" auf's erste Mal hoch gekommen. Die nominell ca. 500 - 700 g Übergewicht, die der Rahmen meiner Meinung nach hat, spürt man beim Fahren nicht. Das mag auch am Cane Creek Dämpfer liegen, weil das Hinterrad klebt förmlich am Boden (im technischen Anstieg "offen", bei normalen Anstiegen hab ich den Climb Switch aktiviert) und bietet enorme Traktion.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist....
... der Rahmen in Größe L wirkt bei meinen 190 cm recht kompakt. XL wäre auf jeden Fall möglich, aber ich mag es eher kompakt und handlich.
... der Federweg fühlt sich definitiv nach mehr als 120 mm an!!
... erwartungsgemäß benötigt es ein bisschen mehr "Überzeugungskraft" um es auf's Hinterrad zu bekommen - im Vergleich zum BFe 275 L
... bei Rahmengröße L und 88 cm Schrittlänge passt auch locker eine 170 mm Dropper Post rein.
... die Zugverlegung wirkte erst mal etwas merkwürdig, schein aber zu funktionieren.
... 
... Aqua lässt sich echt schwer Fotografieren! Auf fast jedem Bild hat es eine leicht andere Farbe ;-)
... Gewicht: mit der Ausstattung erträgliche 14,2 kg
... Preis: mit der Ausstattung ziemlich viel ;-)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (1. August 2017)

Man, freu ich mich drauf, das Ding mal in Live zu sehen! Muss vielleicht doch mal early birden... ;-)


----------



## orudne (1. August 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Man, freu ich mich drauf, das Ding mal in Live zu sehen! Muss vielleicht doch mal early birden... ;-)



Die nächsten vier Wochen bin ich wie gesagt Sonntags nicht dabei, aber nach den Ferien, gerne!!


----------



## orudne (15. August 2017)

Kennt jemand eigentlich die Drehmomente für den DropLink Hinterbau?
In meinem Fall ist's ein Flare Max .


----------



## Eaven (15. August 2017)

Hast eine PM


----------



## Eaven (15. August 2017)

Die neuen Rocket Rahmen haben alternativ orange Logos. Das Wrap Label am Unterrohr ist bei der Farbvariante ebenfalls schwarz, nur die Logos und Pin-Stripes am Sitz- und Oberrohr sind Orange.


----------



## orudne (8. Oktober 2017)

JETZT ist meines Perfekt:


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2017)

Yeah!

Endlich dreckig. 




OK, das Badge ist auch ganz cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sansibar73 (16. Oktober 2017)

Moin, grad auf Instagram gesehen, zum RocketMAX:
160 mm an der Front freigegeben
Geänderter Hinterbau (?)
Schwarze Hardware



 

@Eaven Carsten, kannst Du bitte mal rausfinden, ob es die schwarzen Schrauben am Droplink als Ersatzteil geben wird und was es mit dem Hinterbau auf sich hat?


----------



## orudne (16. Oktober 2017)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Moin, grad auf Instagram gesehen, zum RocketMAX:
> 160 mm an der Front freigegeben
> Geänderter Hinterbau (?)



Ne, das hat Cy per Softwareupdate hinbekommen!

;-)


----------



## AK47 (17. Oktober 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Ne, das hat Cy per Softwareupdate hinbekommen!
> 
> ;-)


Softwareupdate des Statikberechnungstools?


----------



## a.nienie (17. Oktober 2017)

Dafür müßt Ihr euer Rad aber in die Cotic Vertragswerkstatt bringen.


----------



## Sansibar73 (17. Oktober 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Ne, das hat Cy per Softwareupdate hinbekommen!
> 
> ;-)





a.nienie schrieb:


> Dafür müßt Ihr euer Rad aber in die Cotic Vertragswerkstatt bringen.



Möglicherweise ist sogar Material von Kobe Steel verarbeitet, mal meinen BILD-Kumpel informieren, ziehen wir ganz groß auf....


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Oktober 2017)

Nur kurz zu Ehrenrettung von Cy und für die, die das Video nicht gesehen haben: Cy hat festgestellt, dass viele seiner Kunden gerne mit mehr Federwerk fahren würden bzw. bereits fahren und hat beide Rahmen noch mal mit mehr Federweg zum Testen gegeben (Test nach Norm XY). Beide Rahmen haben den Test bestanden und somit hat er - auch rückwirkend für die bereits ausgelieferten Rahmen - die Freigabe für mehr Federweg gegeben.


----------



## Hockdrik (17. Oktober 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> für die, die das Video nicht gesehen haben



Das Video habe ich jetzt nicht auf Anhieb gefunden, stattdessen Auszüge aus einer News von Cotic dazu:


> Some cool news for owners of our RocketMAX and Rocket bikes - both existing and prospective. *As of this week, the RocketMAX is certified for use with 160mm forks (up from 150mm) and the Rocket is certified for use with forks up to 170mm travel (up from 160mm).*
> 
> Not only does that mean you now have more options on how to set up your new RocketMAX or Rocket,* if you are an existing owner of either of these bikes it  applies to them too*. *Warranty unaffected, it's all been through the lab tests using current production frames* and you are good to go should you so wish.
> 
> ...


----------



## orudne (29. Oktober 2017)

Seit dieser Woche ist nun endgültig der britische Sommer bei uns angekommen (wird sonst auch Herbst genannt )

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich der Droplink Hinterbau und die Eagle bei diesen Bedingungen schlagen werden ;-)

Aktuell, nach den ersten Schlamm Ausfahrten, ist alles noch top!


----------



## dangerousD (29. Oktober 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Seit dieser Woche ist nun endgültig der britische Sommer bei uns angekommen (wird sonst auch Herbst genannt )
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich der Droplink Hinterbau und die Eagle bei diesen Bedingungen schlagen werden ;-)
> 
> ...


Keine Sorge, mein Ur-Droplink aus 2012 hat zwei Winter im Matschparadies Schönbuch ohne Probleme überstanden, und sah beim Verkauf aus wie neu. Also gib‘ ihm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (29. Oktober 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Also gib‘ ihm



Das hab ich vor!!


----------



## Hockdrik (29. Oktober 2017)

Kann man nicht Mudguards für die Gabel zurecht schneiden und davor machen, damit die nicht ganz so unter Beschuss sind?


----------



## orudne (29. Oktober 2017)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Kann man nicht Mudguards für die Gabel zurecht schneiden und davor machen, damit die nicht ganz so unter Beschuss sind?



Ich will es, zumindest den Winter, so lassen.
Ist ja zum Glück nicht der Dämpfer, der unter Beschuss liegt. Und man bekommt es auch wieder gut sauber.

Falls es Trouble mit den Lagern gibt, werd ich mal schauen.
Aber ich denk Cy hat sich schon was dabei gedacht...



 
Ein Nachher–Bild (ohne Photoshop!! ...ehrlich!!)


----------



## orudne (29. Oktober 2017)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> @Eaven Carsten, kannst Du bitte mal rausfinden, ob es die schwarzen Schrauben am Droplink als Ersatzteil geben wird und was es mit dem Hinterbau auf sich hat?



Gibt es dazu schon Infos?

Die schwarzen Schrauben fänd ich auch gut für mein Flare Max.


----------



## Sansibar73 (29. Oktober 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu schon Infos?
> 
> Die schwarzen Schrauben fänd ich auch gut für mein Flare Max.


Nein, bisher keine Rückmeldung. Habe selbst mal ein wenig rumgeschaut, mit einigen Titanschrauben in schwarz lässt sich das machen. Einzig die Schrauben zwischen Droplink und Sitzstreben fehlen....


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2017)

Cotic RocketMAX in einer Sonderfarbe  



Mehr => https://www.facebook.com/CoticLtd/posts/1519146458140052

(wobei ich dieses anodisierte Klimbim nicht brauche, das darf auch einfach schwarz sein (zumal wenn sich das anodisierte Orange mit dem lackierten Orange beißt...), aber ein Cotic mal in einer anderen Farbe zu sehen, ist so oder so immer wieder fein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pelue67 (5. November 2017)

Sehr, sehr geil!


----------



## Hockdrik (5. November 2017)

Spannend, wie viel Mühe die sich auch mit Details gegeben haben:


----------



## a.nienie (5. November 2017)

Wäre ohne das orange eloxiert der Burner.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (6. November 2017)

Spannend schon, aber schön? Der Aufwand ist sicher hoch, aber die orangene Strebe ist - mir - zuviel, gerade dort, wo sie sich so viel Mühe gegeben haben. Dann lieber die Sitzstrebe weiter oben (über dem Bremssattel) farblich teilen, weil so beißt sich Orange mit Orange. Ansonsten gefallen mir Kontraste: das blau ist wunderschön und das orangene Eloxal finde ich auch stark. Im Gegensatz zu rot bleibt das auch ein paar Jahre so. I- Dipfale: mit schwarzen statt blau eloxierten Pedalen...


----------



## orudne (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Rocket_eers_ und Flare_isten_ hier im Forum.

Was für Sattelstützen habt ihr denn verbaut?
Aktuell hab ich noch eine KS Supernatural mit 150 mm verbaut, möchte jetzt aber eine mit externer Ansteuerung an der Stütze (nicht am Kopf) und eher mehr Verstellweg nachrüsten.

Wenn ich eine fixe Thomson Stütze einschiebe bekomme ich die nur ca. 195mm rein.
Da würden dann Stützen wie die Vecnum mit 170 mm schon nicht mehr passen :-/


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Dezember 2017)

Bin zwar weder Rocketeer noch Flareist und kann daher nicht direkt helfen, als bekennender Vecnumaner könnte ich Dir allerdings eine 170er Vecnum zum Ausprobieren anbieten. Oder eine 150er Fox Transfer. Beides prima Stützen bisher und beide extern "am Kragen" ansteuerbar.


----------



## Sansibar73 (30. Dezember 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Rocket_eers_ und Flare_isten_ hier im Forum.
> 
> Was für Sattelstützen habt ihr denn verbaut?
> Aktuell hab ich noch eine KS Supernatural mit 150 mm verbaut, möchte jetzt aber eine mit externer Ansteuerung an der Stütze (nicht am Kopf) und eher mehr Verstellweg nachrüsten.
> ...


Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du, bzw. welche Sitzhöhe? Dann kann man ja ausrechnen, ob das ganze passt, oder nicht. Vorteil der Vecnum ist, das die Stütze „untenrum“ kein überstehendes Geraffel hat....


----------



## orudne (30. Dezember 2017)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du, bzw. welche Sitzhöhe? Dann kann man ja ausrechnen, ob das ganze passt, oder nicht. Vorteil der Vecnum ist, das die Stütze „untenrum“ kein überstehendes Geraffel hat....



Flare Max und Rocket, jeweils in L. 

Von der Sitzhöhe her könnte die Vecnum 170 gerade so reinpassen, wenn sie auf Anschlag reingeschoben wird, aber die müsste dann 245 mm im Sitzrohr versenkt werden. 
Auch wenn die ja nur 30,9 mm Durchmesser hat, die 31,6 fixe Stütze geht nur 195 mm rein.


----------



## Sansibar73 (30. Dezember 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Flare Max und Rocket, jeweils in L.
> 
> Von der Sitzhöhe her könnte die Vecnum 170 gerade so reinpassen, wenn sie auf Anschlag reingeschoben wird, aber die müsste dann 245 mm im Sitzrohr versenkt werden.
> Auch wenn die ja nur 30,9 mm Durchmesser hat, die 31,6 fixe Stütze geht nur 195 mm rein.


Cooler Fuhrpark. Klingt aber nicht so gut, auch wenn es verlockend ist, ne Stütze schön „bündig“ im Sitzrohr fahren zu können. Und die 5 cm über 0,35 mm zu finden


----------



## orudne (30. Dezember 2017)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Cooler Fuhrpark. Klingt aber nicht so gut, auch wenn es verlockend ist, ne Stütze schön „bündig“ im Sitzrohr fahren zu können. Und die 5 cm über 0,35 mm zu finden


Und für den Versuch dann noch 370,- auszugeben ;-)

Ich hab jetzt erstmal die Vecnum 140 fürs Flare bestellt, aber fürs Rocket hätt ich gerne etwas mehr Hub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Dezember 2017)

Moin, hat eigentlich irgendwer das Flare (ohne Max) und kann berichten?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Dezember 2017)

ps...ohne Probefahrt ist echt doof mit dem Bikekauf..


----------



## orudne (7. Januar 2018)

Mein persönlicher Droplink und Eagle Dauertest läuft erfolgreich. 
Das Material wird nicht geschont ;-)





Ich bin echt gespannt, wie der Antrieb den aktuellen Winter verkraftet 

Heute hab ich mir einen kleinen Ast ins Schaltwerk gezogen und das Schaltauge verbogen


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2018)

Ein X-12 Schaltauge kann man also tatsächlich verbiegen? 
Dann wäre das auch geklärt. Ich kenne bisher nur die Zustände "gerade" und "ab"... und hab immer gerätselt ob man es tatsächlich auch krumm bekommen könnte.


----------



## orudne (11. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein X-12 Schaltauge kann man also tatsächlich verbiegen?
> Dann wäre das auch geklärt. Ich kenne bisher nur die Zustände "gerade" und "ab"... und hab immer gerätselt ob man es tatsächlich auch krumm bekommen könnte.



Muss mich korrigieren.
Das Schaltauge ist gerade und das Schaltwerk hat (zum Glück) auch nichts abbekommen. 

Als das Stöckchen sich in dem Schaltwerk verfangen hat, hat es mir hat es das Schaltauge im Rahmen verdreht.

Nur ein paar Grad, aber der Effekt war trotzdem, dass ich die zwei größten Gänge nicht mehr fahren konnte, weil mir sonst die Kette zwischen Kassette und Speichen geschubst wurde und/oder der Käfig vom Schaltwerk hat an den Speichen geschliffen hat.

@Eaven 
Carsten, gab es das schon öfter, dass das (stabile) Schaltauge die (weiche) Führung in der Alu Kettenstrebe geweitet hat?


Was es sonst noch zur Eagle aktuell gibt.
Sowohl beim Flare, wie auch beim Rocket waren im Schaltwerk die oberen Röllchen fest.
Die letzten sechs Wochen war echt fieses Wetter, aber das sollten die Lager schon eine Weile aushalten. Die Eagle ist ja nicht fürs (schönwetter) Rennrad gedacht 

Kette, Kassette und Zahnkranz scheinen sonst recht unbeeindruckt davon.
Schaltpräzision und -komfort auch im schlimmsten Matsch top. (Das hat die 1x11 XT so nicht mal im Trockenen hinbekommen)
Mal schauen, wenn ich in die vierstelligen Laufleistungen mit dem Antrieb komme.


----------



## Eaven (12. Januar 2018)

Nein, ich kenne bisher auch nur fest oder ab bei den Syntace Schaltaugen, die Schraube hat Sollbruchstellen.


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2018)

War die Schaltaugen-Schraube vielleicht nicht ganz fest, dass sich das verdrehen konnte?
Ich hatte mal den Fall, dass sich durch irgendwelche doofen Resonanzen in regelmäßigen Abständen alles lose vibriert hat am Hinterbau, inclusive auch der Schaltaugen-Schraube, wonach das Schaltauge sich auch verdrehen konnte. Nachdem das Resonanz-Problem behoben war ist das nie mehr passiert.

Die Schaltröllchen waren schon zu 9fach Zeiten ein Thema bei Sram Schaltwerken. Da sind mir auch schon immer die Lager an den Röllchen festgegangen.


----------



## orudne (12. Januar 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Nein, ich kenne bisher auch nur fest oder ab bei den Syntace Schaltaugen, die Schraube hat Sollbruchstellen.





scylla schrieb:


> War die Schaltaugen-Schraube vielleicht nicht ganz fest, dass sich das verdrehen konnte?
> Ich hatte mal den Fall, dass sich durch irgendwelche doofen Resonanzen in regelmäßigen Abständen alles lose vibriert hat am Hinterbau, inclusive auch der Schaltaugen-Schraube, wonach das Schaltauge sich auch verdrehen konnte. Nachdem das Resonanz-Problem behoben war ist das nie mehr passiert.
> 
> Die Schaltröllchen waren schon zu 9fach Zeiten ein Thema bei Sram Schaltwerken. Da sind mir auch schon immer die Lager an den Röllchen festgegangen.


Ok, ich werde es mal beobachten.

Die Schraube hat sich beim lösen eigentlich "ok fest" angefühlt.
Aber vielleicht war sie gerade so ok fest und der Ruck beim Ast reinziehen war stark genug für das Verdrehen.
Da geh ich heute nochmal mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel ran.

Die Sachen mit den Schaltröllchen kenn ich auch noch. Daher hatte ich bisher auch eine Vorliebe für Schimano (nur ein Grund).

Aber die 11-Fach XT und das fehlen von 12-Fach bei Shimano haben mich zu der Eagle gebracht - was ich auch nicht bereue. Ist die beste (Funktion) Schaltung, die ich bisher hatte

Evtl. gibt es ja bereits Zubehör Schaltröllchen oder man kann die Lager tauschen. Dann kommen gescheite Lager rein und gut ist.


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Aber die 11-Fach XT und das fehlen von 12-Fach bei Shimano haben mich zu der Eagle gebracht - was ich auch nicht bereue. Ist die beste (Funktion) Schaltung, die ich bisher hatte



Das hört sich super an 
Ich bin gespannt was du weiterhin davon berichten wirst, vor allem auch zur Haltbarkeit der Kassette (die ja leider extrem teuer ist für ein Verschleißteil, was mich bislang auch von der Eagle abhält)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (18. Januar 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Moin, hat eigentlich irgendwer das Flare (ohne Max) und kann berichten?


Da hätte ich auch Interesse daran. 

@orudne: Fährst du auf 29 oder auf 27.5?


----------



## orudne (19. Januar 2018)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch Interesse daran.
> 
> @orudne: Fährst du auf 29 oder auf 27.5?


Flare Max 29“ und Rocket 27,5“. 

Die Max Räder sind etwas tiefer vom Tretlager und länger vom Oberrohr. 

Beim Flare muss ich auf die Pedalstellung achten, damit ich nicht an Steinen und Wurzeln hängen bleib, beim Rocket ist das (fast) kein Thema. 



orudne schrieb:


> Beide L, aber im Grunde eine Generation auseinander. Das Flare Max in L ist so lang wie das Rocket in XL - den 1 cm durch Vorbau 45 -> 35 kompensieren - und tiefer.
> 
> Ist mir erst letzten Sonntag so richtig bewusst geworden, weil ich defektbedingt nach ein paar km direkt vom Rocket aufs FlareMAX gewechselt hab.
> Deshalb kommt mir das Rocket auch so verspielt und kompakt vor.
> ...


----------



## Nussketier (19. Januar 2018)

Oh, hab ich überlesen. Du hast ja sogar beide. Coole Sache. Auf dem Rocket in 27.5 denke ich auch immer rum, ist mir aber vermutlich zu viel Rad, da ich dass ich persönlich nicht wirklich ausnutze. Und ich weiss nicht, ob ich den Umstieg vom Langholzlaster Mondraker Foxy auf moderaten Reach unfallfrei verkrafte. Das Foxy ist zwar cool und schnell, mir fehlt aber manchmal der "Pop". Sicherlich reines Bauchgefühl und Luxusproblem...
Sind die beiden Cotic vom Einsatzgebiet nicht zu nah zusammen? Ich suche was (ohne wirklich was anderes zu brauchen...), was von traillastiger Tour im Mittelgebirge Eifel über Flowtrail über sporadisch mal ein Endurorennen ( in Belgien) alles abdeckt.


----------



## orudne (19. Januar 2018)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Oh, hab ich überlesen. Du hast ja sogar beide. Coole Sache. Auf dem Rocket in 27.5 denke ich auch immer rum, ist mir aber vermutlich zu viel Rad, da ich dass ich persönlich nicht wirklich ausnutze. Und ich weiss nicht, ob ich den Umstieg vom Langholzlaster Mondraker Foxy auf moderaten Reach unfallfrei verkrafte. Das Foxy ist zwar cool und schnell, mir fehlt aber manchmal der "Pop". Sicherlich reines Bauchgefühl und Luxusproblem...
> Sind die beiden Cotic vom Einsatzgebiet nicht zu nah zusammen? Ich suche was (ohne wirklich was anderes zu brauchen...), was von traillastiger Tour im Mittelgebirge Eifel über Flowtrail über sporadisch mal ein Endurorennen ( in Belgien) alles abdeckt.


...auf die Schnelle ...
Dann ist der Test evtl. interessant!
https://www.orangebikes.co.uk/files_ee/pdf/MBUK_Five_S_Nov_2016_Review.pdf


----------



## Nussketier (19. Januar 2018)

Danke, kannte ich aber schon. Aber ein guter Vergleich zwischen guten Rädern. Ein Five hatte ich vor dem Mondraker, hätte ich besser mal behalten. Sorglosrad. Ist auch wieder in der Auswahl.


----------



## orudne (19. Januar 2018)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Danke, kannte ich aber schon. Aber ein guter Vergleich zwischen guten Rädern. Ein Five hatte ich vor dem Mondraker, hätte ich besser mal behalten. Sorglosrad. Ist auch wieder in der Auswahl.



Das Stage 5 stand bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Liste. 
Aber das tiefe Tretlager hat mich dann doch etwas abgeschreckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (19. Januar 2018)

Die von der Insel bauen einfach zur Zeit die geilsten Kisten.


----------



## orudne (19. Januar 2018)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> ... Auf dem Rocket in 27.5 denke ich auch immer rum, ist mir aber vermutlich zu viel Rad, da ich dass ich persönlich nicht wirklich ausnutze...





RokkoFist schrieb:


> Ein Five hatte ich vor dem Mondraker, hätte ich besser mal behalten. Sorglosrad. Ist auch wieder in der Auswahl.


Ok, wenn Dir das Five nicht zu viel Bike war, dann sollte es das Rocket auch nicht sein. Das Rocket kann man ja auch mit 150 mm an der Front aufbauen.
Die zwei sind sicher sehr verschieden, aber gehören in die selbe Kategorie.

Das Rocket Max wäre bei mir dann schon zu viel für die örtlichen Trails.
Das Flare hingegen würde mich auch interessieren.

Ob das dann aber für Deine Belange genug Fahrrad ist, musst Du wissen.
Das Flare hat keine Bikepark Freigabe.
Die anderen drei DropLink Bikes vertragen auch mal voll auf die Fresse 



RokkoFist schrieb:


> ... Und ich weiss nicht, ob ich den Umstieg vom Langholzlaster Mondraker Foxy auf moderaten Reach unfallfrei verkrafte. Das Foxy ist zwar cool und schnell, mir fehlt aber manchmal der "Pop". Sicherlich reines Bauchgefühl und Luxusproblem...


Wenn Du Dir mit dem Reach nicht sicher bist, dann kannst Du eventuell auf die nächste Größe gehen.
Mein Rocket ist L. Bei 190 cm fährt sich das super handlich, wie ein großes BMX 
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass auch XL gut passen würde, das wäre dann halt richtig schnell und weniger verspielt.



RokkoFist schrieb:


> Sind die beiden Cotic vom Einsatzgebiet nicht zu nah zusammen? Ich suche was (ohne wirklich was anderes zu brauchen...), was von traillastiger Tour im Mittelgebirge Eifel über Flowtrail über sporadisch mal ein Endurorennen ( in Belgien) alles abdeckt.


Die zwei ergänzen sich ganz gut, aber haben natürlich große Überschneidungen. Ist aber gut und gewollt so.
Tour, Flowtrail können beide.
Für ein Endurorennen würde ich natürlich das Rocket wählen, aber können tut es das Flare Max wahrscheinlich auch. 
Auf dem Flare Max musst Du dann halt mehr arbeiten.


----------



## Nussketier (20. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Muss noch ein bißchen grübeln, ist letztendlich ja auch eine Frage des Geldes. Beim Flare Max braucht es dann neue Laufräder, Gabel. IsT zur Zeit ja eh nicht IN Medium verfügbar. Ist aber derzeit mein Favorit, weil ich mal ein 29" Fully ausprobieren möchte. Mal schauen, bin den nächsten Monat eh außer Haus, schneien tut es auch...
Hat jemand mal ein aufgebautes Flare Max in Medium? Das Orange Stage 5 +6 sieht in Medium mit den gr0ßen Rädern und dem stark abfallenden Oberrohr m.E.n. eher bescheiden aus.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Januar 2018)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> ...
> Hat jemand mal ein aufgebautes Flare Max in Medium? ...


Carsten hat mir Anfang Januar direkt geschrieben, dass eins im Aufbau ist. Ich wollte mich deshalb bald mal in die Lüneburger Heide oder HaBe aufmachen. (wobei mich das Flare ohne Max nachwievor auch interessiert..das braucht noch Zeit "bis April").


----------



## Eaven (21. Januar 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Das Flare hat keine Bikepark Freigabe. Die anderen drei DropLink Bikes vertragen auch mal voll auf die Fresse
> ....
> Für ein Endurorennen würde ich natürlich das Rocket wählen, aber können tut es das Flare Max wahrscheinlich auch.
> Auf dem Flare Max musst Du dann halt mehr arbeiten.



Genau, Rocket Max und Flare Max sind sich sehr ähnlich. Das Flare Max ist genauso belastbar wie das Rocket Max. 

Beim Flare 275 ist es anders, im Vergleich zum Rocket 275 sind die Rohre an Hauptrahmen und Schwinge dünner dimensioniert. Der Rahmen ist leichter aber eben auch nicht so belastbar, da in der Tat eher für Tour und Flowtrail gedacht. 

Ich finde daher das Flare Max so interessant, mit einer 34er Gabel von Fox oder einer leichten Pike hast du da mit 2 verschiedenen Laufradsätzen ein Bike für unterschiedlichste Einsätze. 

Neue Flare Max Rahmen kommen demnächst, da ist derzeit bis auf XL gar nichts mehr da.


----------



## orudne (21. Januar 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Neue Flare Max Rahmen kommen demnächst, da ist derzeit bis auf XL gar nichts mehr da.



Nur ein neuer Batch mit neuen Farben, oder gibt es Änderungen an der Geo?


----------



## Eaven (21. Januar 2018)

Lasst euch überraschen


----------



## Nussketier (21. Januar 2018)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Das Pendel schlägt zwischen dem orange stage 5 und dem Flare max hin und her,  derzeit mit tendenz zum orange. Aber ich habe ja ohnehin keinen Zeitdruck und auch sonst keinen Zwang. Hast du eine pi mal Daumen Zeitangabe für "demnächst"?


----------



## Eaven (21. Januar 2018)

So Ende Februar sind die Rahmen da.


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2018)

Die Katze ist aus dem Sack 
Falls es jemand nicht abonniert hat, hier die beiden Cotic Newsletter zum neuen Flare Max:
-------------------------------

Cy's been busy working on something new for the last few years. Every ride with the boss seemed to involve him testing another big wheeled prototype. They were all longer than the bikes we were riding, and fitted with a shorter stem, but angles kept changing. His grins got wider. Eventually everything settled down in the end to help form the bike we're launching today... the new Cotic FlareMAX trail bike... and yes, it's "lower, longer and slacker" than the previous FlareMAX... the exact changes made have been sweated over by our main man for each size.. all done in Cy's usual thorough way... all designed to work well with both 29 and 275Plus wheels... and all changes developed to interact and work together, not in isolation.

So, what have the changes resulted in, ride wise, out on the trails? Well, "big fun", is how some of us simpler folk would describe it, but that doesn't tell you much, does it?!? Head bike geek Cy used terms like.. more poised, more composed, more eager, more confidence inspiring... get a demo booked and find your own words to describe it...



click for more photos and see the colour options


There are lots of detail changes, as well as the new evolved geometry, some of which add to the changed ride feel, some are more visual and engineering refinements we've been working on... because we're always seeking improvements. A new 1x only swingarm is stiffer, and features forged and smoother parts. Talking of going 1x only... that has allowed us to feature an integrated custom mount for a One Up Components Top Guide (included). Neat. As well as the slacker headtube, the bike is now also rated for up to 140mm forks, some of you riding bigger country will welcome that, but it's still 120mm rear, and works well with 120/130mm forks as well.. Oh, yes, sizes... with all FlareMAX sizes getting longer, we've added a small size to the range... we don't want anyone to miss out on the chance to ride this model... it really is for everyone and for riding everywhere.



click for more photos and see all the refinements


Cotic now only sells direct.. we offer a range of well specced FlareMAX bike builds, or for those who like to spec their dream bike themselves, we offer custom builds, or can sell frames on their own for you to build up yourself. Full prices on the Cotic website. Frames and bikes available later this month, orders are open NOW.

Find out more on the product page... www.cotic.co.uk/product/flareMAX
or plan your demo ride... www.cotic.co.uk/demo
or pre-order yours before anyone else... www.cotic.co.uk/order/framebuilder/flareMAX

--------------------

As you now know... I hope... the FlareMAX has evolved... designed to be more confidence inspiring and more refined... but... what about the important news... WHAT COLOURS DOES IT COME IN?










There are two gloss bright blue (process cyan) options... one with Cotic Orange logo and stripe, and the other with bold and brash Magenta logo and stripe... suits you sir! The third option is in our much loved Mercury finish... this isn't the flaky chrome or plating of bikes from your childhood, but rather a bright and shiny paint finish. This is topped of with a Cotic Orange logo and stripe. If you want to get into the mix & match look with your bike... the least you should do is add one of our Orange or Magenta XL mudguards... or go further and take advantage of Hope coloured components. Don't see what you want when customising your bike on the order pages, then just add a note to your order asking for additional colour coordination on any Hope part in your build.

See more on the product page... www.cotic.co.uk/product/flareMAX

We've taken the bike out to play with the media recently... so they have more photos (and video) that you can take a look at to see what these options look like....

singletrackworld.com/2018/02/first-look-at-cotics-flare-max

www.mbr.co.uk/news/bike_news/cotic-flaremax-371381

Enjoy looking...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (4. Februar 2018)

Gibt es für die Fullies eigentlich eine Empfehlung für den Offset bei den Gabeln seitens Cotic?


----------



## orudne (4. Februar 2018)

Auch wenn mein „altes“ Rocket mit der Vorstellung des neuen Flare MAX quasi unfahrbar geworden ist ... ;-)

Heute mit dem Rocket unterwegs. 
Ein Hauch von Schnee lag, aber leider ist der Boden noch nicht gefroren. (vielleicht kommt das den Winter ja noch)


----------



## orudne (11. Februar 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 696056 Jaja, und die Südländer waren auch mal wieder unterwegs. ...


Ja! Und die Rakete mit Update!


 
X-Fusion Vengeance HLR, 36 mm Federgabel mit 170 mm Federweg. 
Jetzt sogar legal 
Hammer Gabel! Bügelt verdammt viel weg. Obs zu langweilig wird? ... mal schauen. 
Fast 500 g mehr im Vergleich zur Sweep merkt man nur beim Spielen - z.B. Bunny Hop - auf dem Trail (und in der Luft) wirkt das ganze sehr ausgewogen und kontrolliert. 

Der Syntace Megaforce 2 Vorbau ist eine Augenweide, was die Verarbeitung und Details angeht. Die Proportionen sind (vor allem im Vergleich zu den dünnen Rahmenrohren) noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2018)

Ein Blick auf die Cotic Homepage könnte sich aktuell für diejenigen lohnen, denen die neue Longshot-Geo eh suspekt ist (oder die sich vorstellen können, die bisherigen Räder einfach eine Nummer größer zu fahren) und die GBP500 sparen wollen:
_"(...) as of today we are dropping the price of all our our gen1 droplink model lines. Yes, Flare and RocketMAX are also now price dropped by £500 alongside the remaining clearance gen1 Rocket and FlareMAX."_

Aktuell gibt es also deutlich reduzierte Preise für die folgenden Non-Longshot-Modelle: 
Flare, FlareMAX, Rocket, RocketMAX

Zur Erinnerung: die Longshot-Versionen von Rocket und FlareMAX sind erst vor Kurzem vorgestellt worden und parallel schon zu haben/bestellbar => Longshot FlareMAX, Longshot Rocket.

Laut Cotic kommen die Longshot-Versionen von RocketMAX und Flare nicht vor Juni: 
_"(...)there will be a new RocketMAX and a new Flare featuring Longshot geometry, but they are not going to be available until June."_


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2018)

Bei der Namensgebung muss sich Cy noch was überlegen. Bei Soul und BFe hat er den Begriff Gen5 eingeführt hat, bei den Droplinks müsste es jetzt Gen2 heißen, weil er von den bisherigen als Gen1 redet. Longshot wäre da der eindeutigere, für die Kunden relevantere Begriff, abgekürzt LS oder so. Und von 'MAX' will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Da geht es voll durcheinander.


----------



## Nussketier (19. März 2018)

Hmm, so ein blutwurstfarbenes RocketMax wäre schon was nettes...Aber eigentlich wollte ich nicht. Aber kann es sein, dass die RocketMax bisher nicht so gut gegangen sind? Der Stock ist im Vergleich zu den anderen gut gefüllt wie mir scheint.


----------



## orudne (19. März 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Bei der Namensgebung muss sich Cy noch was überlegen. Bei Soul und BFe hat er den Begriff Gen5 eingeführt hat, bei den Droplinks müsste es jetzt Gen2 heißen, weil er von den bisherigen als Gen1 redet. Longshot wäre da der eindeutigere, für die Kunden relevantere Begriff, abgekürzt LS oder so. Und von 'MAX' will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Da geht es voll durcheinander.


Wieso?
Cotic RocketMAX LS mit CC DB AIR IL

Klingt doch griffig ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (19. März 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Laut Cotic kommen die Longshot-Versionen von RocketMAX und Flare nicht vor Juni:
> _"(...)there will be a new RocketMAX and a new Flare featuring Longshot geometry, but they are not going to be available until June."_



Na dann kann ich ja noch was zurück legen


----------



## Raui (2. April 2018)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit dem „alten“ Flare 27,5“? Überlege, ob ich mir einen Rahmen zu dem recht günstigen Sale- Preis zulege und entsprechend mit den Parts meines Bfe zu einem Allrounder aufbaue . 
Ist es von den Eigenschaften mit dem Rocket vergleichbar (das hatte ich vorher)?
Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (3. April 2018)

Raui schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit dem „alten“ Flare 27,5“? Überlege, ob ich mir einen Rahmen zu dem recht günstigen Sale- Preis zulege und entsprechend mit den Parts meines Bfe zu einem Allrounder aufbaue .
> Ist es von den Eigenschaften mit dem Rocket vergleichbar (das hatte ich vorher)?
> Danke und beste Grüße


Ich bin es leider noch nicht gefahren*, aber die sollten schon sehr nah beisammen sein. 

Das Flare hat ja etwas weniger Federweg, vorne durch eine Gabel mit 140 mm und hinten, durch den Dämpfer mit weniger Hub (51 statt 57 mm) ca. 130 mm. 
(Um die Geo auszugleichen ist die Dämpferaufnahm 1,5 - 2 mm weiter vorne)

Dementsprechend ist es, vom Fahrwerk her, etwas straffer wie das Rocket. 

Der wahrscheinlich größte Unterschied sind die ca. 300 g, die das Flare leichter ist. 
Dadurch ist es wohl minimal weniger steif und hat keine Bikeparkfreigabe. 

Aber wenn Du es normal im Wald bewegst, seh ich da keine Probleme. (und wenn ich seh was die Souls so alles mitmachen, dann noch viel weniger ;-)

*ich möchte in den nächsten Wochen mal das Rocket auf Flare umbauen, weil ich auch gespannt bin, wie sich ein Flare fährt. Offset-Bushing hab ich bereits, den Dämpfer vom FlareMax ja auch. 
...mir fehlt gerade nur die Zeit ;-)


----------



## Raui (3. April 2018)

Danke, ich denke ich werde es mal probieren. In den Bikepark möchte ich damit eh nicht, dafür habe ich ein anderes Bike. 
Bin gespannt auf dein umgebautes Rocket.......


----------



## Eaven (3. April 2018)

Moin, ich möchte auch noch mal darauf hinweisen. Das Flare 275 hat keine Freigabe für den Bikepark und ist nicht für heftige Belastungen (große Sprünge) ausgelegt. Nicht nur das Steuerrohr auch die anderen Rohrdurchmesser (u.a. auch Druckstreben) sind anders als beim Rocket dimensioniert.


----------



## Raui (3. April 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Moin, ich möchte auch noch mal darauf hinweisen. Das Flare 275 hat keine Freigabe für den Bikepark und ist nicht für heftige Belastungen (große Sprünge) ausgelegt. Nicht nur das Steuerrohr auch die anderen Rohrdurchmesser (u.a. auch Druckstreben) sind anders als beim Rocket dimensioniert.



Danke 
Bezogen auf mein Kampfgewicht in voller Montur mit guten 90 kg vielleicht doch nicht so klug. Steuerrohr wusste ich, das die Anderen auch dünner sind , war mir nicht bekannt. 
Vielleicht doch wieder Rocket 
Bin gerade mit der Familie auf Fehmarn ( Bfe inklusive ) und werde  das bei einer frischen Brise und ein paar kühlen  Flens überdenken
Beste Grüße


----------



## orudne (3. April 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Moin, ich möchte auch noch mal darauf hinweisen. Das Flare 275 hat keine Freigabe für den Bikepark und ist nicht für heftige Belastungen (große Sprünge) ausgelegt. Nicht nur das Steuerrohr auch die anderen Rohrdurchmesser (u.a. auch Druckstreben) sind anders als beim Rocket dimensioniert.


Das klingt ja so, als wären die zerbrechlich! 



Raui schrieb:


> Danke
> Bezogen auf mein Kampfgewicht in voller Montur mit guten 90 kg vielleicht doch nicht so klug. Steuerrohr wusste ich, das die Anderen auch dünner sind , war mir nicht bekannt.
> Vielleicht doch wieder Rocket
> Bin gerade mit der Familie auf Fehmarn ( Bfe inklusive ) und werde  das bei einer frischen Brise und ein paar kühlen  Flens überdenken
> Beste Grüße



Für den normalen (und durchaus flotten) Traileinsatz sind die gemacht. Da hätte ich keine Bedenken.

Du kennst Deine Trails am besten. 
Wenn Du die ganze Zeit meterweit durch die Luft segelst, dann solltest Du Dir das Rocket überlegen.

Aber sonst:“It can be a singletrack scapel one minute, a rock smashing bomber the next. This is one of the most versatile bikes we make.“ Quelle: http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/flare

Bei Zweifeln kannst Du jederzeit Cy anmailen, wo er die Gewichtsobergrenze sieht (oder seine Definition von „toughness“)

Das Rocket ist aber auch kein schlechtes Rad  (und auch gerade zu dem guten Preis erhältlich)


----------



## Eaven (4. April 2018)

90 Kg ist kein Problem, so ab 110 kg kann man sich mal Gedanken machen. Trotzdem: Flotter und heftiger Traileinsatz = Flare; Weite, hohe Sprünge (inkl. verpatzter Landungen) und Bikepark = Rocket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (4. April 2018)

Vielleicht noch als Ergänzung: Dies gilt für die alten 275er Modelle im Vergleich zwischen Flare 275 und Rocket 275. Die MAX 29" Modelle aus dem Modelljahr 2017 sind hingegen in der Rohrdimensionierung nahezu gleich. 

Wie das neue Flare 275 in diesem Modelljahr ausschaut kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Schwimmer (4. April 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> 90 Kg ist kein Problem, so ab 110 kg kann man sich mal Gedanken machen. Trotzdem: Flotter und heftiger Traileinsatz = Flare; Weite, hohe Sprünge (inkl. verpatzter Landungen) und Bikepark = Rocket



So wie ich das bisher verstanden habe ist vom Einsatzgebiert das Flare das gefederte Soul und das Rocket das gefederte BFe, genau so wie Du das auch hier beschrieben hast, wer was anders macht ist dann selber schuld ...


----------



## FastFabi93 (22. April 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung: die Longshot-Versionen von Rocket und FlareMAX sind erst vor Kurzem vorgestellt worden und parallel schon zu haben/bestellbar => Longshot FlareMAX, Longshot Rocket.
> 
> Laut Cotic kommen die Longshot-Versionen von RocketMAX und Flare nicht vor Juni:
> _"(...)there will be a new RocketMAX and a new Flare featuring Longshot geometry, but they are not going to be available until June."_



Vielleicht habe ich es ja auch übersehen, aber gibt es schon genauere Infos (Geo, Verfügbarkeit, Preis) zum Rocket MAX mit der Longshot-Geo ? @Eaven ?

Finde das Rocket MAX sehr geil, leider ist mit der Reach selbst in XL zu kurz und gleichzeitig das Sitzrohr viel zu lang.


----------



## orudne (22. April 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich es ja auch übersehen, aber gibt es schon genauere Infos (Geo, Verfügbarkeit, Preis) zum Rocket MAX mit der Longshot-Geo ? @Eaven ?
> 
> Finde das Rocket MAX sehr geil, leider ist mit der Reach selbst in XL zu kurz und gleichzeitig das Sitzrohr viel zu lang.


Rocket Max und Flare ohne Max mit Longshot kommen erdt so Richtung Juni. 

Solaris Max wohl im Mai


----------



## FastFabi93 (23. April 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Rocket Max und Flare ohne Max mit Longshot kommen erdt so Richtung Juni.
> 
> Solaris Max wohl im Mai


Danke für die schnelle Auskunft 

Das aktuelle Flare MAX sieht auch super aus, es schreit mich förmlich an "Kauf mich".
Ich bin mir aber unsicher ob es auch für den Bikepark taugt, laut einigen Tests ist es ja deutlich dünnwandiger gebaut als das Rocket ...

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mike79 (23. Mai 2018)

Könnte man sich das Rocket auch als Allrounder aufbauen? Oder ist das wirklich nur so ein bergab Teil?
Der Preis ist aktuell schon sehr reizvoll


----------



## orudne (23. Mai 2018)

mike79 schrieb:


> Könnte man sich das Rocket auch als Allrounder aufbauen? Oder ist das wirklich nur so ein bergab Teil?
> Der Preis ist aktuell schon sehr reizvoll



Mhh, das kommt darauf an was Du unter Allrounder verstehst ;-)

Mit 150 mm vorne und hinten ist es sicher auch eine sehr potentes Trailbike.
(ich glaub das Jeffsy 27,5 hat auch 150 - 150, das neue Canyon Spectral 150 - 140... ja, ich weiß Jehowa und so, aber dann hat man mal ne Hausnummer ;-)

Im Vergleich zum FlareMax klettert es etwas schlechter, im Vergleich zum BFe (Gen4, 140 mm) besser.
Meines wiegt fahrbereit 13,9 kg (ohne Leichtbauteile)

50 km / 1200 hm Touren fahre ich damit ohne mich zu töten, (...aber solche Angaben sind nicht wirklich übertragbar, da ich auch Leute kenne, die sowas mit dem 17 kg Freerider fahren)

Mit langt mein Rocket als "one-and-only" (... deshalb ab ich das FlareMax ja auch verkauft) ... hab aber auch nicht vor nen Marathon zu fahren.


----------



## dangerousD (23. Mai 2018)

Machbar ist alles... mit meinem Rocket Gen1 (damals 26“) bin ich von Bikepark bis Mehrtagestouren in den Alpen alles gefahren. Bergauf gemütlich (aber deshalb nicht langsam  ),  bergab diebisch grinsend. 

Heute bin ich auch wieder auf einem Droplink Bike unterwegs - etwas anders, aber mit mindestens genauso viel Spass:


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. Mai 2018)

Ich hoffe nicht dass es schon irgendwo diese Frage gibt und ich jetzt gesteinigt werde...hat jemand den Vergleich zwischen dem "alten" und dem "neuen" Flare MAX erfahren? Ist ja schon deutlich länger geworden die Kiste.


----------



## Schwimmer (24. Mai 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Machbar ist alles... mit meinem Rocket Gen1 (damals 26“) bin ich von Bikepark bis Mehrtagestouren in den Alpen alles gefahren. Bergauf gemütlich (aber deshalb nicht langsam  ),  bergab diebisch grinsend.
> 
> Heute bin ich auch wieder auf einem Droplink Bike unterwegs - etwas anders, aber mit mindestens genauso viel Spass:
> Anhang anzeigen 732935



... und wo ist das Gen 1 jetzt?
Hast Du es wie der Malte verkauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (24. Mai 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... und wo ist das Gen 1 jetzt?
> Hast Du es wie der Malte verkauft?


Ja, das habe ich. Warum? Weil ich mir in 2013 dann auch ein Solaris geholt habe, als 29er Erstversuch. Das hat mich so vom 29er Ansatz überzeugt, dass ich auch ein 29er Droplink Fully haben wollte. Das war aber selbst in 2014 noch in weiter Ferne... also kam ein Banshee Prime ins Haus. Und wurde nun durch ein FlareMax mit schön langer Geo ersetzt. Ende der Reise. Vorerst. Für den Winter werde ich mir dann wohl noch ein neues SolarisMax als „Winterrahmen“ holen, kann ja alle Teile 1:1 übernehmen. So mal der Plan... jedes Rad war toll, von jeden fällt der Abschied schwer. Aber ohne regelmäßigen Neuaufbau fehlt mir irgendwas  Mit Vernunft hat das nix zu tun. Aber mir macht es Spass, und die Räder kamen zumeist auch in gute Hände. Außerdem teste ich gern mal was Neues...


----------



## scylla (24. Mai 2018)

Klingt wie ein Plan 
... aber das olle Rocket Gen1 weggeben, das könnte ich nicht


----------



## Hockdrik (25. Mai 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> ... aber das olle Rocket Gen1 weggeben, das könnte ich nicht



So geht es mir mit meinem ersten Soul Rahmen. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der mal geht.


----------



## Schwimmer (25. Mai 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich. Warum? Weil ich mir in 2013 dann auch ein Solaris geholt habe, als 29er Erstversuch. Das hat mich so vom 29er Ansatz überzeugt, dass ich auch ein 29er Droplink Fully haben wollte. Das war aber selbst in 2014 noch in weiter Ferne... also kam ein Banshee Prime ins Haus. Und wurde nun durch ein FlareMax mit schön langer Geo ersetzt. Ende der Reise. Vorerst. Für den Winter werde ich mir dann wohl noch ein neues SolarisMax als „Winterrahmen“ holen, kann ja alle Teile 1:1 übernehmen. So mal der Plan... jedes Rad war toll, von jeden fällt der Abschied schwer. Aber ohne regelmäßigen Neuaufbau fehlt mir irgendwas  Mit Vernunft hat das nix zu tun. Aber mir macht es Spass, und die Räder kamen zumeist auch in gute Hände. Außerdem teste ich gern mal was Neues...



Weil der Malte weniger glücklich mit dem Verkauf seines Rockets war und vielleicht noch ist.
Wenn es bei Dir gut gelaufen ist, dann ist ja alles gut. Mich interessieren einfach die Hintergründe und die Zusammenhänge, deshalb frage ich nach ...
... und hinterfragen ist nie schlecht ...    



Hockdrik schrieb:


> So geht es mir mit meinem ersten Soul Rahmen. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der mal geht.



Jap, so iss es ...


----------



## dangerousD (1. Juni 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Mich interessieren einfach die Hintergründe und die Zusammenhänge, deshalb frage ich nach ...
> ... und hinterfragen ist nie schlecht ...


Sehe ich auch so. Daher antworte ich auch gern ausführlich


----------



## Schwimmer (2. Juni 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Daher antworte ich auch gern ausführlich



Vielen Dank


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juni 2018)

Bin mit dem Gen2 aktuell sehr zufrieden. Die moderne Geo des Gen3 ist natürlich ein Traum,  bleibt es aber auch erstmal.


----------



## orudne (4. Juni 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Gen2 aktuell sehr zufrieden. Die moderne Geo des Gen3 ist natürlich ein Traum,  bleibt es aber auch erstmal.


Gen2 ist der Knaller!
Bin nächstes WE zum ersten mal damit im Bikepark.... bin schon gespannt ;-)

Longshot würde mich tierisch interessieren, ich bin aber zum Testevent leider nicht da. 
(Vielleicht gut für den Geldbeutel).


----------



## dangerousD (4. Juni 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Gen2 ist der Knaller!
> Bin nächstes WE zum ersten mal damit im Bikepark.... bin schon gespannt ;-)
> 
> Longshot würde mich tierisch interessieren, ich bin aber zum Testevent leider nicht da.
> (Vielleicht gut für den Geldbeutel).


Naja, kennst ja jemanden mit FlareMax Longshot in L  Nur so am Rande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (4. Juni 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Naja, kennst ja jemanden mit FlareMax Longshot in L  Nur so am Rande


...und führe mich nicht in Versuchung!


----------



## orudne (12. Juni 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Dämpfer ist grade das zweite mal bei Helmchen, mal gucken was das gibt.
> 
> Eine Lyrik ist auf dem Weg zu mir, ebenso eine Vorsprung Luftkappe. Das wird dann erstmal probiert und dann kommt mit guter Chance die MST yari Kartusche rein. Bin ich den Bladder los und kann schnell neu shimmen, wenn mir danach ist.





orudne schrieb:


> Ah ok, hört sich gut an.
> Wenn das MST bei mir gut ist, dann kommt evtl. noch das AWK rein.
> Bin gespannt...
> 
> (Beim CaneCreek db AIR IL seh ich aktuell keinen Tuningbedarf.)





scylla schrieb:


> Oh, MST Yari hatte ich bisher noch garnicht auf dem Schirm.
> Weißt du zufällig ob die auch in die Pike reinpasst @Lord Shadow ?
> 
> Die beknackte Charger geht mir mittlerweile mehr als auf den Senkel, und gegen die komisch dimensionierten Ports ist auch mit Umshimmen kein Kraut gewachsen.
> ...



Passt hier thematisch besser ;-)

Meine MST getunte Pike ist heute gekommen 

Wenn es gut läuft mach ich Sonntag die erste Runde damit!

Bei der Yari am Jehova-Bike versuche ich dann das AWK zuerst...


----------



## Eaven (12. Juni 2018)

Das ist eine 2018er Pike die du als Basis für das MST Tuning hergenommen hast? Bin mal gespannt, u.U. ist ja eine getunte 2018er besser und günstiger als eine neue 2019er?


----------



## orudne (12. Juni 2018)

Ne, eine 2016‘er Boost Pike, die es für 580,- bei Bike24 gab. 

Wie gesagt, wenn ich die Pike + 300,- Tuning rechne, dann hätte ich gleich die Formula Selva kaufen können ;-)

Bleib doch bei der Fox 34!
Die Factory von dir ist 1000x besser wie eine Pike!
(vielleicht ist die 2019 Pike ja besser, aber die kostet ja dann auch ähnlich...)


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juni 2018)

Für die Charger 2 gibt es kein Tuning von MST und die Grundlage der Charger 2 scheint deutlich schlechter tuninggeignet zu sein.

Meine Lyrik geht umgehend zurück, Macken in den Standrohren


----------



## orudne (12. Juni 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Für die Charger 2 gibt es kein Tuning von MST und die Grundlage der Charger 2 scheint deutlich schlechter tuninggeignet zu sein.



Mario geht ja nur an Sachen, bei denen er wirklich was verbessern kann. 

Vielleicht ist die Charger 2 schon ab Werk gut 

Oder er braucht noch Zeit um den Tuning Kit/Kartusche abzustimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (12. Juni 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Bleib doch bei der Fox 34! Die Factory von dir ist 1000x besser wie eine Pike!


....ich habe da lange keine Tests mehr gelesen und auch lange keine Pike mehr gefahren. Dann werde ich mal eine der 34er nutzen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juni 2018)

Die Charger 2 ist erstmal besser, aber noch lange nicht gut. Rock Shox hängt einfach grade hinten dran. Die Charger 2 hat einfach noch schlechtere Kolben für ein sinnvolles Reshimming und die Kolben sind schlecht zu tauschen bzw. schlecht erreichbar.


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Charger 2 ist erstmal besser, aber noch lange nicht gut. Rock Shox hängt einfach grade hinten dran. Die Charger 2 hat einfach noch schlechtere Kolben für ein sinnvolles Reshimming und die Kolben sind schlecht zu tauschen bzw. schlecht erreichbar.



Warum nur haben sie die alte RC2DH getötet?


----------



## Eaven (13. Juni 2018)

Was, der R2-D2 ist auch schon tot?


----------



## orudne (13. Juni 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Was, der R2-D2 ist auch schon tot?


Ja klar, seit Disney das gekauft hat!

Jetzt rollt da nur noch ein R2-D2 Double über die Leinwand. 
Die Mimik und Gestik ist einfach nicht mehr die Gleiche! 

;-)


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2018)

Früher war halt doch alles besser


----------



## Schwimmer (13. Juni 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Früher war halt doch alles besser



Nee, alles nicht nur manches ...


----------



## orudne (17. Juni 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Meine MST getunte Pike ist heute gekommen
> 
> ...


Die erste Runde hab ich heute gedreht. 
(allerdings war ich nach zwei Wochen Grippe noch nicht so fit und noch nicht so konzentriert und flott wie ich es gerne hätte :-/)

Es ist auf jeden Fall eine Besserung in der Druckstufen Geschwindigkeit spürbar (endlich in einem sinnvollen Bereich), aber von „voll geil“ bin ich noch entfernt. 

Hoffe mal, dass das nicht demnächst eine der „Pike mit AWK und MST“ im Bikemarkt wird!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juni 2018)

Naja. Du hast ja ein paar Parameter zum Einstellen. Erstmal probieren.
Und ich denke auch, dass die Vorteile eines solchen Tunings mit dem richtigen Stack und der entsprechenden GeschwiMüdigkeit kommen.
Bei mir ist die Nächste Yari auf dem Weg.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Juni 2018)

Ich mag ja mit meiner Meinung allein dastehen, aber: Cane Creek Helm gekauft, eingestellt und direkt zufrieden. Ist am Ende wahrscheinlich nicht teurer als RS + diverse Tuningmassnahmen, und mehr Fummelei bzgl. Finden der passenden Einstellung ist‘s auch nicht. So von wegen „die ist teuer und man muss sich lange damit beschäftigen“  

Aber hey, ich war auch mit der Lyrik RCT3 ohne Tuning zufrieden... wobei die Helm um Welten besser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (17. Juni 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ich mag ja mit meiner Meinung allein dastehen, aber: Cane Creek Helm gekauft, eingestellt und direkt zufrieden. Ist am Ende wahrscheinlich nicht teurer als RS + diverse Tuningmassnahmen, und mehr Fummelei bzgl. Finden der passenden Einstellung ist‘s auch nicht. So von wegen „die ist teuer und man muss sich lange damit beschäftigen“
> ...



So neu ist die Idee auch nicht ;-)



orudne schrieb:


> ...
> Wie gesagt, wenn ich die Pike + 300,- Tuning rechne, dann hätte ich gleich die Formula Selva kaufen können ;-)
> ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2018)

Gabel ist da, Nabe auch. Fehlt die Kartusche.


----------



## Baelko (23. Juni 2018)

Fehlt da nicht noch eine Felge?


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juni 2018)

Flow MK3, inzwischen aufgespeicht mit D-Lights.


----------



## orudne (22. Juli 2018)

So, die Pike ist weg 

Jetzt arbeitet ein DVO Chassis für mich:


 

DVO Diamond:


 

DVO Topaz:


 

Erster Eindruck.... wie geil!!!


----------



## BrotherMo (22. Juli 2018)

Kannst du was zum Topaz sagen?


----------



## orudne (22. Juli 2018)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Kannst du was zum Topaz sagen?


Bis jetzt nur, dass er cool aussieht und auf der ersten Fahrt heute komplett unauffällig war (positiv gemeint). 

Ne, noch nicht viel. 
Ich hab mich heute intensiv mit der Gabel beschäftigt. Da hab ich heute schon ein gutes Setup gefunden. 

Dem Topaz hab ich ein Grundsetup verpasst und das scheint schon mal nicht schlecht zu sein 
Nach der ersten Abfahrt hab ich nur den Luftdruck etwas erhöhen müssen. 

Also richtig gut war, dass Gabel und Dämpfer super miteinander harmonieren!
Da hatte ich mit der Pike und dem CC db Air IL Probleme. Die Pike war nie wie ich wollte (trotz MST Tuning) und der CC anders dazu. 

Auf den nächsten Touren werde ich mein ShockWiz an den Topaz hängen und etwas mit dem Bladderdruck spielen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juli 2018)

Die Diamond wollte ich zuerst ja auch, aber letztlich habe ich mich dann wegen der vielen Knöpfe gescholten - habe mir zum Ziel gesetzt, Komplexität zu reduzieren - une mich für die MST + Luftkappen Lyrik entschieden.


----------



## orudne (22. Juli 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Diamond wollte ich zuerst ja auch, aber letztlich habe ich mich dann wegen der vielen Knöpfe gescholten - habe mir zum Ziel gesetzt, Komplexität zu reduzieren - une mich für die MST + Luftkappen Lyrik entschieden.


Ich weiß nicht ob die mehr Knöpfe wie die Lyrik hat 
Ok, das OTT, aber das ist wahrscheinlich set & forget ... 

Egal, ich werde berichten... und hoffe dass Du mit der Lyrik gut zurecht kommst.

Ich hätte wegen meinem Frust mit der Pike fast das Rocket verkauft.
Nach dem heutigen Tag denk ich, dass ich das wohl noch etwas behalten werd ;-)
(nach den mehrfachen Radwechseln in den letzten zwei Jahren möchte ich einfach ein Rad, das mir bei allem was ich mach Spaß macht und auf das ich voll bock hab)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juli 2018)

Ich habe noch nicht das perfekte Setup, aber die Gabel ist das absolute Bügeleisen


----------



## orudne (7. September 2018)

Bin jetzt mal ein paar Runden mit dem DVO-Setup unterwegs gewesen. 

Bin total begeistert!
Endlich wieder Gripp unter der Fuhre!

Die Diamond (aktuell noch mit 170 mm) ist klasse. Gripp, zielgenau, sensibel und nie überfordert. 

Die Gabel ist ja schon gut, aber der Topaz ist der Kracher!
Schluckt wie ein DH-Dämpfer, aber immer mit Gefühl für den Boden und wieviel Gripp noch so vorhanden ist. 
Bergauf kann man den Hinterbau per Climbswitch beruhigen. 
Ist kein Lockout, aber man steht hoch im Federweg und das Rocket klettert, trotz 170 mm vorne, sehr gut (für ein Rocket). 
Diesen Spagat hat der CC db IL Air nie hinbekommen. Entweder, oder ... war es bei dem. 

Nachteil Gabel:
Gewicht 
Nachteil Dämpfer:
Bisher keiner


----------



## orudne (29. September 2018)

Ich konnte mich beim 50-%-off Ausverkauf der letzten Rocket Max Rahmen nicht zurückhalten ;-)



 



 



 
(Kabel und Spacer noch nicht final)

Rocket Max XL, MRP Ribbon mit aktuell 140 mm, CC db IL Air, BikeYoke Revive 160 mm (passt gut bei SL 88 cm). Butcher / Purgatory auf DTSWISS XM481 / EX471 und Hope evo4 Naben. 

Ich hab eine 1,5 mm Offset Buchse am Dämpferauge drin. Damit kommt das Tretlager ca. 5 mm tiefer (und der Lenkwinkel wird etwas flacher). 
Gewicht bei ca. 14,3 kg

Erster Eindruck von der Einstellrunde gerade eben ... wow, ganz schön schnell  und trotzdem handlich. 
Morgen kommt die erste richtige Ausfahrt


----------



## BrotherMo (29. September 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich beim 50-%-off Ausverkauf der letzten Rocket Max Rahmen nicht zurückhalten ;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 778086
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr sehr stark....


----------



## a.nienie (30. September 2018)

der trend geht zum drittvollgefederten.

aufbau gewohnt solide. viel spass mit dem bügeleisen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. September 2018)

Gibt's egtl irgendwo schon Infos über das neue Rocket Max ? Bzw nen ungefähres Datum ? 
Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach nem neuen Fully und das Rocket würde gut zu meinem Hardtail passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (30. September 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Gibt's egtl irgendwo schon Infos über das neue Rocket Max ? Bzw nen ungefähres Datum ?
> Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach nem neuen Fully und das Rocket würde gut zu meinem Hardtail passen


Noch nichts genaues, Cy hatte in irgendeinem Newsletter der letzten Wochen geschrieben, dass es dazu Neuigkeiten in der nächsten Zeit geben wird.


----------



## orudne (30. September 2018)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Sehr sehr sehr stark....



Danke!



a.nienie schrieb:


> der trend geht zum drittvollgefederten.
> 
> aufbau gewohnt solide. viel spass mit dem bügeleisen.



Danke! 

Ich hab ja das FlareMax im Frühjahr abgegeben, von daher war wieder Platz im Keller ;-)


----------



## Eaven (1. Oktober 2018)

Es gab Verzögerungen im Versand bei dem neuen Rocket Max. Mittlerweile sind erste Rahmen da und wurden auch schon fotografiert, ich denke diese oder nächste Woche wird das neue Modell vorgestellt.


----------



## kasimir2 (1. Oktober 2018)

@Eaven 

Moin Moin,

gibt es auch schon einen ungefähren Termin
für die neuen Flare (ohne Max) Modelle?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Tingltanglbob (1. Oktober 2018)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> @Eaven
> 
> Moin Moin,
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Oktober 2018)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> @Eaven
> 
> Moin Moin,
> 
> ...



Die Frage ergänze ich mal um die neuen Flare Max Modelle


----------



## Eaven (1. Oktober 2018)

Beim Flare 275 steht noch kein Termin fest. 

Das Flare Max (29") geht technisch unverändert ins Jahr 2019. Neue Rahmen kommen Mitte November, das vom Solaris bekannte Darkmetal (Grau) gibt es dann auch für das Flare Max. Ihr erinnert euch, die Farbe Darkmetal hat den selben Farbcode wie die Cane Creek Helm ...matchy, matchy


----------



## kasimir2 (2. Oktober 2018)

@Eaven 

die Antwort hatte ich befürchtet.
Meine Hoffnung war das die neuen Modelle
vom Flare noch vor dem (wie auch immer
aussehenden) Brexit zu haben sind.

Naja schauen wir mal...

Danke und Gruß
Marc


----------



## Tingltanglbob (2. Oktober 2018)

Die machen ein Freihandelsabkommen und das Pfund wird immer weniger wert. Dann kaufst du billig wie nie


----------



## Eaven (2. Oktober 2018)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> @Eaven
> ...
> Meine Hoffnung war das die neuen Modelle
> vom Flare noch vor dem (wie auch immer
> ...


.....ich denke die Flare 275 Rahmen werden in diesem Jahr anlanden. In Sachen Brexit ist in der Tat im Moment alles Spekulation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (3. Oktober 2018)

Nach drei Runden mit dem Rocket Max bin ich immernoch begeistert von dem Rad.

XL fühlt sich nicht (zu) groß an und es ist (wahrscheinlich auch dank dem 40 mm Vorbau und der Offset-Buchse) handlich.
Lässt sich einfach aufs Hinterrad ziehen und dann gut im Wheelie halten. 

Nur in die MRP Ribbon muss ich noch Zeit stecken, da hab ich das passende Setup noch nicht gefunden. (75 % der Bedingungen passt sie schon, nur wenn es schnell mit vielen Wurzeln ist, dann ist sie sehr anstrengend für die Hände/Arme)




 



 



BrotherMo schrieb:


> Kannst du was zum Topaz sagen?


Mittlerweile hab ich im Rocket Max ja wieder den CC db IL Air in regelmäßigem Gebrauch.

So im direkten Vergleich kann der Topaz gefühlt alles etwas besser wie der IL Air. (Und der ist schon ein verdammt guter Dämpfer) und das bei einem leichterem Setup.


----------



## Eaven (3. Oktober 2018)

Boah, noch 5x angeschaut und es gefällt mir jedes Mal noch besser. Es ist so dezent, das Orange der Eloxteile harmoniert super gut mit dem matten Schwarz von Felgen Reifen und Gabel, einfach ein sauguter Aufbau. Ok, du bist auch mit der Fahrperformance zufrieden, umso besser.


----------



## orudne (3. Oktober 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Boah, noch 5x angeschaut und es gefällt mir jedes Mal noch besser. Es ist so dezent, das Orange der Eloxteile harmoniert super gut mit dem matten Schwarz von Felgen Reifen und Gabel, einfach ein sauguter Aufbau. Ok, du bist auch mit der Fahrperformance zufrieden, umso besser.


Danke!

Ist aber lustig bei den Cotic Farben.
Sowohl beim Aqua vom FlareMax, sowie dem Fast Red vom RocketMax, hatte ich immer erst Bedenken, als ich den Rahmen unaufgebaut vor mir hatte, ob das was wird...
Beide Räder haben mir aufgebaut dann super gefallen.  ;-)


----------



## Hockdrik (4. Oktober 2018)

Cotic Rocket Bike der Woche:
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/10/04/bike-der-woche-cotic-rocket-ibc-user-zec/


----------



## BeppoG (18. Oktober 2018)

Eine Frage an Besitzer der neueren Versionen der Cotic Fullies: die Kettenstrebe der neuen Cotics ist hoeher positioniert und somit recht nah an der Kette. Mit welchen Kettenblatt-Groessen kann man noch fahren ohne haeufigeren Kettenkontakt der Kettenstreben zu haben bei Kette auf den kleinsten Ritzeln?  Gehen noch 28Z rund bzw. 30Z oval?


----------



## Eaven (18. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2018)

BeppoG schrieb:


> Eine Frage an Besitzer der neueren Versionen der Cotic Fullies: die Kettenstrebe der neuen Cotics ist hoeher positioniert und somit recht nah an der Kette. Mit welchen Kettenblatt-Groessen kann man noch fahren ohne haeufigeren Kettenkontakt der Kettenstreben zu haben bei Kette auf den kleinsten Ritzeln?  Gehen noch 28Z rund bzw. 30Z oval?


FlareMax: 30er KB (rund) geht gerade noch... kleiner definitiv nicht.


----------



## BeppoG (18. Oktober 2018)

OK, vielen Dank fuer die Info! Schon etwas eigenartiges Design diese Limitierung, sonst haetten mir die aktuellen Cotics schon zugesagt. Dann werd ich wohl doch weitersuchen.


----------



## singletrailer67 (19. Oktober 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> FlareMax: 30er KB (rund) geht gerade noch... kleiner definitiv nicht.



Das ist aber schade. Ich fahre auf dem "alten" FlareMAX ein 28er mit 9-46er Kassette. Ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (19. Oktober 2018)

Die Insulaner haben halt entweder nicht so steile Berge oder einfach mehr Dampf in den Waden 

Für mich persönlich ist 30 auf 11-46 OK, überlege sogar, auf 32 zu gehen. Am Ende alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit


----------



## singletrailer67 (19. Oktober 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Die Insulaner haben halt entweder nicht so steile Berge oder einfach mehr Dampf in den Waden
> 
> Für mich persönlich ist 30 auf 11-46 OK, überlege sogar, auf 32 zu gehen. Am Ende alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit


Yap...die haben ja häufiger Trailparks. Und die ich aus Schottland kenne sind alle perfekt angelegt. Da gibt's keine fiesen Rampen. Aber die gibt's bei mir in den Wupperbergen...da war ich tw mit mit 28-42 an meinem persönlichen Limit. Die 4 Zähne bringen da noch einiges. Und der Sprung von 10 auf 9 nach oben raus erst recht. 
Fände ich schon einen Rückschritt wenn man die Kombi auf dem neuen FlareMax so nicht fahren könnte.


----------



## Eaven (19. Oktober 2018)

Also: Runde 28er gehen, aber nur mit Shimano 11-fach Ritzel.

Ein ovales Blatt funktioniert nur ab einem 30iger KB.

Am besten und auf der sicheren Seite gehts mit einem runden 30iger, also dann z.B. Sunrace 11-50 bei Shimano oder auch einfach einer 12fach 10-50 Eagle bei SRAM.

https://www.internet-bikes.com/de/1...MI6sD98J6S3gIVlc13Ch2R3AzlEAQYBSABEgJfDfD_BwE


----------



## zec (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahre an meinem Rocket ein rundes 28er KB. Auf dem kleinsten Ritzel (10Z) liegt die Kette ohne Zug auf dem Kettenstrebenschutz auf. Sobald ich reintrete, entsteht zwischen Kette und Strebenschutz eine kleine Lücke.


----------



## MisterXT (23. Oktober 2018)

Welchen Kettenstrebenschutz hast du verbaut? Was dickes wie Neopren oder dünne Klebefolie?


----------



## Nussketier (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe ein rundes 32er am Rocket und es liegt im Stand knapp nicht auf. Ich hatte erst eine Folie drauf, die war aber nach der ersten Fahrt schon angeschlagen und mir auch zu laut. Jetzt ist ein alter Schlauch drum. Läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (24. Oktober 2018)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Welchen Kettenstrebenschutz hast du verbaut? Was dickes wie Neopren oder dünne Klebefolie?


Ist das Slappertape von MarshGuard - das ist relativ dick, so um die 2mm.


----------



## MisterXT (24. Oktober 2018)

Danke!
Ich fahr jetzt am 26er eine 9-46 mit 28 oval vorne und brauch das regelmäßig in den Bergen. 
Hmmm... Doch doofe Igel verbauen...


----------



## Eaven (25. Oktober 2018)

Oder eben eine Sunrace MX-80 Kassette mit 11-50....die sollen gut funktionieren, siehe auch hier:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sunrace-mx-80-11-50.840095/page-17


----------



## Eaven (20. November 2018)

Leute, aktuell ist das Flare Max in der Farbe Blau mit Magenta Logos stark im Preis reduziert. Technisch ist es kein Auslaufmodell, das Max läuft auch im nächsten Jahr unverändert weiter, aktuell sind von der Farbkombi einfach zu viele Rahmen auf Lager. Wer bei den Farben nicht allzu wählerisch ist kann hier sein Weihnachtsgeld gut in Metall anlegen: https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/flareMAX


----------



## Eaven (21. November 2018)

Hm...L und XL sind mittlerweile - verdammt schnell - abgekauft, S und M noch zum reduzierten Preis lieferbar.


----------



## craze (27. November 2018)

Canyon goes Droplink ...? 

Habt Ihr das neue Canyon Neuron gesehen? https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/11/27/canyon-neuron-cf-2019-test/?utm_source=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=News







Der Hinterbau sieht mir sehr nach Droplink aus und die Beschreibung der Charakteristik passt haargenau auf unsere Cotics. Das sieht man mal, was Cy für ein Visionär ist


----------



## orudne (27. November 2018)

craze schrieb:


> Canyon goes Droplink ...?
> 
> Habt Ihr das neue Canyon Neuron gesehen? https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/11/27/canyon-neuron-cf-2019-test/?utm_source=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=News
> 
> ...



Noch viel geiler wird es 2020!
Da bringt Canyon dann ein Stahlfully auf den Markt!


----------



## Dwalinn (28. November 2018)

Ne, das Canyon ist ein Viergelenker mit Horstlink, das Gelenk sieht man hier sehr deutlich:






Und auf diesem Bild






kann man sehen, dass die Druckstreben nicht bis zum Dämpfer durchgängig sind, sonder die Gabel da ein Gelenk hat.


----------



## dangerousD (28. November 2018)

Wo er Recht hat... zweiter Blick lohnt  Puh, Glück gehabt - dann können die Bikes nicht an die Droplink-Performance anknüpfen.


----------



## kasimir2 (29. November 2018)

Moin Moin,

ich hatte ja vor einiger Zeit gefragt wie
es mit dem second generation Flare
aussieht.
Laut Cy gibt es erste Infos “very soon“,
Lieferungen aber frühestens “early 2019“.
Aber auch nur wenn in den finalen Tests
alles nach Plan läuft.

Hoffe dem ein oder anderen hilft das bei
der Neuanschaffungsplanung.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (29. November 2018)

Gut zu wissen, danke für die Info 

Hab zwar gerade erst ein Last Glen bestellt, aber auch nur weil mir das Flare Max von der Geo her nicht ganz zugesagt hat. Denn prinzipiell gilt ja Stahl > Alu.

Fürs 2019er Flare Max wünsche ich mir nur nen steileren Sitzwinkel (mind. 75° mit 140er Gabel) und kürzere Kettenstreben (435-440 mm). Und eine Größe mit 460-465 mm Reach bei max. 460 mm Sitzrohr.

Das war's


----------



## kasimir2 (29. November 2018)

Meine Info ist für das kleine Flare,
ohne Max.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## FastFabi93 (29. November 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis, hab's gerade nochmal gelesen 

Naja, vllt liest ja trotzdem jemand meine Wünsche  
Bis ein neues FlareMax kommt ist es ja auch nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## orudne (2. Dezember 2018)

Die letzte Iteration meiner maximal Rakete:




 
Der Dämpfer ist gut, vorne kommt wieder die MRP rein. 
(Die Fox kommt jetzt erstmal ins e-Bike und wenn die dann zum Service muss, dann lass ich die HSC auf weicher umshimmen).


----------



## orudne (2. Dezember 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> ...
> Fürs 2019er Flare Max wünsche ich mir nur nen steileren Sitzwinkel (mind. 75° mit 140er Gabel) und kürzere Kettenstreben (435-440 mm). Und eine Größe mit 460-465 mm Reach bei max. 460 mm Sitzrohr.
> ...


Bei Cotic gibt es keine Modelljahr. Daher wird für 2019 nichts verändert werden. 

Bist Du schon mal eines gefahren?

Wenn nein, dann vergiss die Tabelle. 

Nach meinen „alten“ Geo-Vorstellungen dürfte ich auf meinem Rocket Max keinen Spaß haben. 
- ich brauch doch kein XL —> mist XL passt mir ja viel besser 
- Kettenstreben > 440 machen das Rad träge —> mmh, komisch ... ist es nicht 
- der Sitzwinkel ist zu flach —> äh, fühlt sich irgendwie steiler an, wie an meinem anderen 29“, das vom Papier her steiler ist!

Das Problem ist, dass jeder Hersteller ein bisschen anders misst. 

Cy misst seinen Sitzwinkel mit einem gewissen Sattelauszug. Andere regerenzieren auf „Ende-Sitzrohr“. 

Reell identische Sitzwinkel können somit suf dem Papier ganz anders sein.


----------



## orudne (2. Dezember 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Dämpfung, dass du die HSC weicher shimmen lassen willst? Die ist doch recht weich, wenn sie offen ist bei den 36ern.


Ne leider nicht. 
Ich bekomm keinen gescheiten Gripp hin, nicht nur wenn es nasser wird, auch im eher weichen trockenen. 

Sowohl die DVO Diamond , wie auch die MRP Ribbon können das viel besser. 

Die Steifigkeit des Casting hatte ich auch schon im Verdacht, allerdings ist (laut Bike Bravo) die DVO einiges steifer, wie die 36 und die Ribbon. 

Die 36 gibt allerdings die ersten cm nicht so bereitwillig frei. 
Mit der HSC bin ich schon komplett offen. (nicht nur ich selber, sondern auch das ShockWiz Dingsi sagt mir, dass ich die HSC noch weiter auf machen soll).


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Dezember 2018)

Das ist eine 2017er HSC/LSC, oder?

Hast du es mal mit erheblich schnellerer Zugstufe probiert?


----------



## orudne (2. Dezember 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das ist eine 2017er HSC/LSC, oder?
> 
> Hast du es mal mit erheblich schnellerer Zugstufe probiert?


Ist ne 2018er HSC/LSC


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Dezember 2018)

Grip2 mit EVOL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (2. Dezember 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das ist eine 2017er HSC/LSC, oder?
> 
> Hast du es mal mit erheblich schnellerer Zugstufe probiert?


Die Zugstufe ist gut. 
Wenn ich die schneller mach, dann fängt das Vorderrad an zu hüpfen. 



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Grip2 mit EVOL?


EVOL ja, aber FIT Kartusche.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Dezember 2018)

Hmm. Schon komisch. Die Gabel ist schon straff, aber das klingt fast nach einem Defekt.


----------



## orudne (2. Dezember 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hmm. Schon komisch. Die Gabel ist schon straff, aber das klingt fast nach einem Defekt.


Die Gabel ist nicht  defekt, nur gehyped ;-)

Bei Fox kann man das wenigstens dann von Fox umbauen lassen. 
Die Option gibt es bei RS nicht. 
Aber dafür gibt es dann ja reichlich Tuning Zubehör.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Dezember 2018)

Auch möglich 

Überleg mal, sie zu MST zu schicken. Da gibt es einen neuen Zugstufenkolben und das hilft der Gabel wirklich weiter.


----------



## orudne (2. Dezember 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Auch möglich
> 
> Überleg mal, sie zu MST zu schicken. Da gibt es einen neuen Zugstufenkolben und das hilft der Gabel wirklich weiter.


An der Pike hat das MST Tuning nicht viel gebracht. 
War besser, aber immernoch nicht gut.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht hast du einfach einen komischen Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (2. Dezember 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht.
> Ich bekomm keinen gescheiten Gripp hin, nicht nur wenn es nasser wird, auch im eher weichen trockenen.
> 
> Sowohl die DVO Diamond , wie auch die MRP Ribbon können das viel besser.
> ...


Na wenn Dir Grip fehlt, ist das doch eher ein Thema der LSC - die hat deutlich mehr Einfluss auf die ersten cm. Hast Du die auch komplett offen?


----------



## orudne (2. Dezember 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Na wenn Dir Grip fehlt, ist das doch eher ein Thema der LSC - die hat deutlich mehr Einfluss auf die ersten cm. Hast Du die auch komplett offen?


Die ist noch nicht ganz offen.

Ist auch egal, da werde ich am andere Fahrrad weitertüfteln.

Die MRP hat ihren Dienst schon ganz ordentlich gemacht. Der direkte Vergleich im Schlamm fehlt jetzt noch.


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> An der Pike hat das MST Tuning nicht viel gebracht.
> War besser, aber immernoch nicht gut.



war auch mein Eindruck 
Aber mit dem MST stimmt zumindest die Basis um den Rest per Shimstack nach Wunsch anzupassen. Mit den original Ports wollte das einfach nicht so richtig. Almost there 

(und jetzt geh ich innen Keller und bau eine uralte 26'' Lyrik und Mudkings ins BFe, leider immer noch unerreicht in Sachen Dämpfung+Grip )


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Dezember 2018)

MST yari Kartusche ftw! Mit Luftkappe besser als alles, was ich bisher gefahren bin.


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2018)

Luftkappe?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Dezember 2018)

Größere Negativkammer. Debon-Air Plus, sozusagen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Dezember 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Luftkappe?


Guckst du hier: Vorsprung Suspension Luftkappe 
Wie Malte sagt, Debon-Air+ quasi, ich kann demnächst mal einen Vergleich liefern falls Interesse besteht.
Bin meine Pike seit Februar mit einem Token gefahren, jetzt mit Luftkappe 2x Tour und 2x Spot mit Sprüngen/Anliegern.
Jetzt ist die Debon-Air drinne und wird auch nochmal dem Geläuf unterzogen bis Jahresende.


----------



## orudne (14. Dezember 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Na wenn Dir Grip fehlt, ist das doch eher ein Thema der LSC - die hat deutlich mehr Einfluss auf die ersten cm. ...



Danke für den Denkanstoß ;-)

Sowohl an der MRP Ribbon, wie auch die DVO Diamond kann man ja das Losbrechmoment (weitestgehend) unabhängig der Dämpfung einstellen. 
(Negativ-(Luft oder Stahl)-Feder)
Da hatte ich das aus den Augen verloren. 

Mittlerweile nachgeholt und deutlich besseren Gripp gehabt (besser, aber noch nicht top)
Morgen wird nochmal zum Vergleich die Ribbon gefahren. 



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du einfach einen komischen Geschmack



Ja und nein. 

Mein Problem ist glaub, dass ich früher viel mit dem Motorrad im Gelände war. 
Eine GasGas EC250 mit Öhlins Fahrwerk hat mich fahrwerkstechnisch versaut 
Auch die WR400 mit an mich angepasstem Fahrwerk war geil. 

Aber ich bin nicht alleine damit. Man findet immer wieder Fox 36, weicher geshimmt, im Bikemarkt. 
(von den dutzenden Pike mit AWK und MST will ich gar nicht anfangen)



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> MST yari Kartusche ftw! Mit Luftkappe besser als alles, was ich bisher gefahren bin.



Die Yari war serienmäßig in meinem eBike. Die ist schon so serienmäßig gar net schlecht („net schlecht“ = schwäbisches Lob)
Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die eine echt gute Basis ist!


----------



## trailterror (26. Dezember 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Also: Runde 28er gehen, aber nur mit Shimano 11-fach Ritzel.
> 
> Ein ovales Blatt funktioniert nur ab einem 30iger KB.
> 
> ...



Schönes und interessantes bike das neue rocket!

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass keine sram xx1/xo1/gx... gruppe mit 28er KB dranpasst ohne schleifen...?


----------



## Nussketier (26. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen. Bei mir (Rocket 2018, 32x 11-42 Shimano) liegt die Kette im Stand auf dem kleinsten Ritzel eigentlich schon auf. Im Sag bzw. Fahrbetrieb (aber da sehe ich es selbst nicht) gibt es sich dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (27. Dezember 2018)

trailterror schrieb:


> Schönes und interessantes bike das neue rocket!
> 
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass keine sram xx1/xo1/gx... gruppe mit 28er KB dranpasst ohne schleifen...?


...Ja, du hast richtig verstanden, wenn du eine 12-fach SRAM Gruppe mit 28er Blatt und 10-50 meinst


----------



## trailterror (27. Dezember 2018)

Danke, und 11fach mit 28er KB?


----------



## Eaven (27. Dezember 2018)

trailterror schrieb:


> Danke, und 11fach mit 28er KB?


Ich bin nicht sicher, die SRAM 11-fach Kassette hat auch ein 10er Ritzel und die Shimano Ritzel eben ein 11er als kleinstes Ritzel, was einen Unterschied macht. Du kommst mit 30x 10-50 nicht hin?


----------



## trailterror (27. Dezember 2018)

Dank dir!!

Muss mal beim ritzelrechner nachrechnen.

Bei 11fach 10/42 hab ich das 28er gebraucht


----------



## orudne (27. Dezember 2018)

trailterror schrieb:


> Dank dir!!
> 
> Muss mal beim ritzelrechner nachrechnen.
> 
> Bei 11fach 10/42 hab ich das 28er gebraucht


Ging mir auch so (oder 11-36 mit 22-33 bei 2x10)

Mit der Eagle GX fahre ich 30 beim 29“ und 32 beim 27,5“ vorne. 
Und bin happy


----------



## Eaven (28. Dezember 2018)

Oder sogar ein 34er Eagle auf einem 29' Bike für Schnellfahrer


----------



## orudne (2. Januar 2019)

Episode 239 meiner Suche nach dem perfekten Fahrwerk für mich und mein Rocket Max (Gen1):


Neulich in Beerfelden hab ich den ganzen Tag mir keine Gedanken über die Gabel gemacht und wurde auch nicht durch krampfende Hände oder fehlenden Gripp aus meinem Tagtraum geweckt! 

Nur wenn der @dangerousD jetzt wirklich auf ein Rocket Max Longshot umstellt, dann seh ich wieder nur den Staub, den sein Hinterrad aufgewirbelt hat! 

Die MRP Ribbon Air macht einen verdammt guten Job mittlerweile. 
Es hat lange gedauert sie für mich einzustellen, aber egal ob im tiefen Matsch oder Bikepark funktioniert sie jetzt einfach. 

Der Fox X2 Factory ist auch super. Endlich mal wieder ein Fox Produkt, bei dem ich den Verstellbereich gut nutzen kann. Die Fox 36 Factory ist im Bikemarkt, falls jemand nur im trockenen fährt, oder auch ohne Licht die Gegend ausleuchten möchte. 

Hier der aktuelle Aufbau in der Sonderlackierung FastMud:


----------



## dangerousD (2. Januar 2019)

Na wenn @orudne es hier schon erwähnt, platziere ich in eigener Sache auch nochmal die Info: mein 2018er FlareMax in Größe L steht zum Verkauf, abzugeben in treusorgende Hände: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...ot-l-blau-mit-ccdb-air-inline-hope-2h-headset 

Teaser:



 

Zum "wie, was, warum???" ist in der Anzeige alles beschrieben. Ich würde es ja behalten, aber das RocketMax reizt mich zu sehr... 

Cheers,

der D


----------



## a.nienie (3. Januar 2019)

leute pflanzt gummibäume.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (3. Januar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> leute pflanzt gummibäume.


Ach was, das RocketMax hat genug Reserven


----------



## lakekeman (3. Januar 2019)

Ich habe nen Rocket in Größe L abzugeben:





Kein Jahr alt und eigentlich ein überragendes Bike. Ich fahr nur irgendwie trotzdem nur das 29er...
Gerne komplett oder auch nur den Rahmen. Entgegen dem Bild ist nen Float X2 drinnen, den IL Coil gibts aber auch noch.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Eaven (3. Januar 2019)

Mich reizt das neue Rocket Max auch, ich zögere noch weil ich es fahrtechnisch wahrscheinlich nie bis an die Grenzen des Materials nutzen werde. Allerdings fand ich es bei der Probefahrt im November in Calver eben auch in leichterem Gelände im positiven Sinne ziemlich "unauffällig". Will sagen für mich als alten XC'ler passend, da es im normalen Pedalieren nicht unangenehm rumwippt. Ich bin gespannt was dangerousDirk sich da so aufbaut.


----------



## dangerousD (3. Januar 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was dangerousDirk sich da so aufbaut.



An sich nix Besonderes... stell' Dir einfach oben abgebildetes FlareMax als RocketMax vor  Ich werde alle Anbauteile übernehmen und die Helm auf 160mm traveln. Evtl. kommt statt dem 30er auch ein 32er Blatt drauf. Das RocketMax soll ja schneller sein


----------



## Eaven (3. Januar 2019)

dangerousD schrieb:


> An sich nix Besonderes... stell' Dir einfach oben abgebildetes FlareMax als RocketMax vor  Ich werde alle Anbauteile übernehmen und die Helm auf 160mm traveln. Evtl. kommt statt dem 30er auch ein 32er Blatt drauf. Das RocketMax soll ja schneller sein


 Du willst die CC Helm behalten? Auch da hadere ich noch mit mir, ich will aktuell ein Solaris Testbike mit Helm verkaufen und evtl. dann eine Fox ins Rocket Max einbauen.


----------



## orudne (3. Januar 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> Du willst die CC Helm behalten? Auch da hadere ich noch mit mir, ich will aktuell ein Solaris Testbike mit Helm verkaufen und evtl. dann eine Fox ins Rocket Max einbauen.


Falls Du eine Fox 36 Factory suchst:
Ich hab gerade eine im Bikemarkt ;-)

Aber ich glaube die Helm ist besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (3. Januar 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Falls Du eine Fox 36 Factory suchst:
> Ich hab gerade eine im Bikemarkt ;-)
> 
> Aber ich glaube die Helm ist besser.


Echt...? OK


----------



## orudne (3. Januar 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> Echt...? OK


Besser ist natürlich komplett relativ und subjektiv!

Aber wenn Dir die Fox 34 gut gefallen hat, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass die 36 in allen Belangen too much ist. 

So ist es bei mir jedenfalls ;-)


----------



## Schwimmer (3. Januar 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> Mich reizt das neue Rocket Max auch, ich zögere noch weil ich es fahrtechnisch wahrscheinlich nie bis an die Grenzen des Materials nutzen werde. Allerdings fand ich es bei der Probefahrt im November in Calver eben auch in leichterem Gelände im positiven Sinne ziemlich "unauffällig". Will sagen für mich als alten XC'ler passend, da es im normalen Pedalieren nicht unangenehm rumwippt. Ich bin gespannt was dangerousDirk sich da so aufbaut.



Carsten, das hat doch nur Vorteile, wenn das Rad noch Reserven hat ...
... stell Dir einfach das Gegenteil vor, das kann recht schmerzhaft oder sogar sehr bedrohlich werden ... 
... wobei ja das Flare eigentlich für den Bereich CC u.ä. gemacht wurde  , meines Wissens nach ...


----------



## Eaven (3. Januar 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ...
> ... wobei ja das Flare eigentlich für den Bereich CC u.ä. gemacht wurde  , meines Wissens nach ...


....iss richtig, aber ich finde Five Land so cool, und ein 29" muss es auch sein = Rocket Max aus Schottland  PS: Schnell fahren kann ich ja mit dem Soda


----------



## Nussketier (3. Januar 2019)

Wie sieht denn dein Soda eigentlich aus?


----------



## Eaven (21. Februar 2019)

So Leute, gerade haben die Jungs bei Cotic neue Flare Max und Rockets in der Halle bis unter die Decke gestapelt. Es sind nun Rockets in allen Größen und in neuen Farben lieferbar. Also, denkt dran: a) keine Versandkosten in diesem Monat b) bestellen bevor GB Mitte März im Brexit -Chaos versinkt und Lieferzeiten völlig unkalkulierbar werden.

Ich finde das "kleine Schwarze" ganz hübsch, wahrscheinlich habe ich seit 2010 einfach zu viele orange Cotic Rahmen gesehen 
Was meint ihr? https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/rocket#cosmic-black


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Februar 2019)

Die sollen mal lieber ein schönes Allround-Dropbarbike machen


----------



## Eaven (21. Februar 2019)

Ich befürchte in Sachen Allround-Dropbar tut sich da nichts....Cy's quatschst nur noch über Enduro und Downhill Worldcup  http://fortwilliamworldcup.co.ukhttp://fortwilliamworldcup.co.uk


----------



## FastFabi93 (21. Februar 2019)

Oder nen neues FlareMAX mit kürzen KS und steilerem Sitzwinkel


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Februar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Oder nen neues FlareMAX mit kürzen KS und steilerem Sitzwinkel


Kettenstreben sind eigentlich okay so. SO hab ich den Bock hinten ein wenig mehr Federweg verpassen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (21. Februar 2019)

Du bist ja auch nochmal 10 cm größer als ich  
Ich hab's da lieber etwas wendiger.

Aber das mit dem Federweg ist ein Argument


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Februar 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch nochmal 10 cm größer als ich
> Ich hab's da lieber etwas wendiger.
> 
> Aber das mit dem Federweg ist ein Argument


Aber nur ein bisschen Größer. Deswegen bin ich auch so lahm hoch, Luftwiederstand^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Februar 2019)

Krasse Verzögerung. Den DHer (Freerider) habe ich vor vier Jahren bestellt.


----------



## Eaven (25. März 2019)

Moin, vom Flare Max sind nun Rahmen in Dark Metal lieferbar. Ihr erinnert euch, matchy-matchy zur "grauen" Cane Creek Helm. Bisher war die Farbe nur beim Solaris verfügbar.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2019)

Ich vermute @a.nienie will eins.


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2019)

... nur wenn die farbe black metal oder death metal heisst.


----------



## orudne (26. März 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... nur wenn die farbe black metal oder death metal heisst.


Drop-D Link haben die ja schon ;-)


----------



## Tony- (26. März 2019)

Kann der X-Fusion 02 rcx Dämpfer bei dem Flare Max was? Ich erwarte jetzt keine Höchstleistungen von dem Ding, mich würde interessieren ob es einfach das macht was es soll. Kann man den Dämpfer mit irgendeinem Einstiegsmodell von FOX oder RS vergleichen?


----------



## freetourer (26. März 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Kann der X-Fusion 02 rcx Dämpfer bei dem Flare Max was? Ich erwarte jetzt keine Höchstleistungen von dem Ding, mich würde interessieren ob es einfach das macht was es soll. Kann man den Dämpfer mit irgendeinem Einstiegsmodell von FOX oder RS vergleichen?



Nimm den DB Air IL - um Welten besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (26. März 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Nimm den DB Air IL - um Welten besser.


Müsste man wohl.. sehe grad, dass es kaum Auswahl an 190 x 45 Dämpfern gibt zum späterem Aufrüsten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Juni 2019)

Was sagen die schnellen Raketenmenschen zum Durchschlagschutz des neuen Rocket? Ich habe doch gelegentlich etwas unangenehme Gefühle hinterrücks mit dem Klassikrocket, wenn ich härter lande. Trotz härteren HS-Shimstacks.


----------



## orudne (16. Juni 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Was sagen die schnellen Raketenmenschen zum Durchschlagschutz des neuen Rocket? Ich habe doch gelegentlich etwas unangenehme Gefühle hinterrücks mit dem Klassikrocket, wenn ich härter lande. Trotz härteren HS-Shimstacks.


Was für einen Dämpfer fährst Du gerade?


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juni 2019)

Vivid Coil. 30% Negativfederweg. Mehr HSC.


----------



## scylla (17. Juni 2019)

Ist die Kurve nicht eh ein bisschen flach hintenraus für einen Coil Dämpfer?
Denke das ist eher optimiert auf ein progressives Luftfederbein. Mehr Druckstufe dürfte da auch nicht zum Ziel führen, die Progression einer Federkennlinie lässt sich durch mehr hydraulische Dämpfung ja eher nicht simulieren.



http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2015/10/cotic-rocket-275-2016.html


----------



## slowbeat (17. Juni 2019)

Nujo, mitm Vector HLR Coil würde da sicher etwas gehen, wenn man den Piggy zudreht und aufpustet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (17. Juni 2019)

Also in den letzten Jahren bin ich von so ziemlich allen RockShox Produkten recht enttäuscht worden. (Einzige Ausnahme war die Yari im eBike)

Coil an sich seh ich nicht als Problem, Cy bietet ja auch den CC db IL Coil an. 

Gut fand ich bisher den Cane Creek db IL Air, den DVO Topaz und meinen aktuellen Fox X2.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juni 2019)

Der Vivid ist konstruktionsbedingt ein Mistdämpfer, alleine deshalb, weil die Zugstufen sich gegenseitig beeinflussen. Eigentlich wäre ein alter Manitou mein Wunsch, aber in 200mm finde ich seit einem Jahr keinen, mit dem Vector geht's mir ähnlich. Richtig Geld will ich nicht ausgeben, weil irgendwann mal ein Rad mit mehr Reserven fällig wird und ich noch nicht abschließend sicher bin, ob's die neue Rakete wird.

@scylla Das mit der Druckstufe stimmt schon weitgehend, ein strafferer Shimstack reduziert aber schon die Federwegsnutzung am Ende des FW, da ein schneller Schlag stärker gebremst wird. Und die Progression des Rocket ist eigentlich ganz ok, wenn auch keine klassische Stahlfederkurve. 150mm sind für richtig Bikepark halt eher wenig.


----------



## zec (17. Juni 2019)

An meinem Rocket nutze ich den Federweg schon aus, aber ich spüre/höre keinen harten Durchschlag. Fahre den DB Air IL mit 28-30% Sag und ohne Volumenspacer. Habe fahrfertig aber auch nur um die 65kg.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Juni 2019)

Bei fahrfertigen 105kg kommt bei mir der DBAir zum Einsatz. Durchschläge Fehlanzeige. Hatte im FlareMax den DBAirIL verbaut, hat auch getaugt - ebenfalls durchschlagsfrei. Das RocketMax wird - im Gegensatz zum FlareMax - auch wieder für zügige Abfahrten in Todtnau herhalten müssen. Das ging auch schon mit dem 135mm Banshee Prime gut, und wenn überhaupt nur wenig langsamer als mit dem 200mm Nicolai Ion ST (meinem letzten echten DH-Bike, noch 26“). Wenn Federung / Dämpfung gut funktionieren, wird der FW selbst fast zur Nebensache. Wobei ich mich in diesen Gefilden (Todtnau) mit 150mm wohler fühle als mit 135mm 

Letzte Woche am Tschilli-Trail in Latsch war das RocketMax jedenfalls tiptop


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juni 2019)

Der Hinterbau ist mit einem gut abgestimmten Stahlfederdämpfer aber schon nochmal deutlich geiler, auch wenn der DB wirklich keinen schlechten Job macht. Es sind iwrklich nur diese seltenen Einschläge.

Das mit dem DH-Bike dachte ich auch immer, bis ich mal einen 1:1 Vergleich gefahren bin. Ich war auf der 3 Minuten-Strecke bestimmt 20 Sekunden schneller. Fühlte sich nur nicht so an  Der DHer hatte aber auch DAS Fahwerk.


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau ist mit einem gut abgestimmten Stahlfederdämpfer aber schon nochmal deutlich geiler, auch wenn der DB wirklich keinen schlechten Job macht. Es sind iwrklich nur diese seltenen Einschläge.
> 
> Das mit dem DH-Bike dachte ich auch immer, bis ich mal einen 1:1 Vergleich gefahren bin. Ich war auf der 3 Minuten-Strecke bestimmt 20 Sekunden schneller. Fühlte sich nur nicht so an  Der DHer hatte aber auch DAS Fahwerk.



D'accord. Nachdem ich letztens mal das Vergnügen hatte einen Stahlfederdämpfer in einem Trailbike probefahren zu können und mich das mal so richtig vom Hocker gehauen hat, wird mein näxtes Fully auch so einen bekommen. Das hat aber auch eh ne Kennlinie für Stahl (und ne vernünftige Einschublänge für die Sattelstütze) 

Progressiv gewickelte Stahlfeder evtl? Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, aber mal gelesen, dass es das gibt 

Problem dabei, ein Feder-Thema mit der Dämpfung kurieren zu wollen ist ja immer, dass die Dämpfung leider geschwindigkeitsabhängig aber nicht lageabhängig ist und die Federung lageabhängig aber nicht geschwindigkeitsabhängig. Sprich, wenn man ein lageabhängiges Thema wie Endprogression mit der Dämpfung kuriert, wird es überall härter als es müsste nur um hintenraus hart genug zu sein. Du machst dir halt dadurch die Vorteile des Stahlfederdämpfers zu einem gewissen Teil wieder kaputt. Ich hab das auch schon alles durchexperimentiert, nicht mit Stahlfederdämpfern aber mit Federgabeln. Letztendlich ist es halt nicht nur theoretisch suboptimal.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2019)

Nene. Der Shimstack passt schon so (inzwischen könnte er gar noch etwas straffer sein), aber du hast natürlich recht. Der hat die Extrashims auch nicht für den Durchschlagschutz bekommen, aber M ist im Rocket ein bissl lasch für mich.


----------



## orudne (18. Juni 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau ist mit einem gut abgestimmten Stahlfederdämpfer aber schon nochmal deutlich geiler, auch wenn der DB wirklich keinen schlechten Job macht. Es sind iwrklich nur diese seltenen Einschläge.
> 
> Das mit dem DH-Bike dachte ich auch immer, bis ich mal einen 1:1 Vergleich gefahren bin. Ich war auf der 3 Minuten-Strecke bestimmt 20 Sekunden schneller. Fühlte sich nur nicht so an  Der DHer hatte aber auch DAS Fahwerk.



Ask the expert:
„_it's far nicer to ride than anything in the Rock Shox inline range we have ridden in our opinion. We know plenty of people like Rock Shox, but for preferences they have odd rebound behaviour.“_


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Juni 2019)

Coil geht klar


----------



## orudne (18. Juni 2019)

Progressive Federn gibt es z.B. von MRP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (18. Juni 2019)

ich gucke mir immer noch ab und an den Flare MAX und bin mir immer noch nicht sicher.. Ich suche einen Tourenfully, mit dem man einerseits ordentlich Kilometer machen kann im Flachem bis leicht hügeligem Gelände und andererseits soll´s auch als ein Trail- / AM-Bike gut funktionieren. Dass man mit dem Droplink Fully irgendwie den Berg hochkommt und nen riesen Spaß bergap hat glaub ich gern.. Aber wie sieht es aus wenn die Trails eher flach sind und man viel pedalieren muss damit der Spaß aufkommt?


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Juni 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> ich gucke mir immer noch ab und an den Flare MAX und bin mir immer noch nicht sicher.. Ich suche einen Tourenfully, mit dem man einerseits ordentlich Kilometer machen kann im Flachem bis leicht hügeligem Gelände und andererseits soll´s auch als ein Trail- / AM-Bike gut funktionieren. Dass man mit dem Droplink Fully irgendwie den Berg hochkommt und nen riesen Spaß bergap hat glaub ich gern.. Aber wie sieht es aus wenn die Trails eher flach sind und man viel pedalieren muss damit der Spaß aufkommt?



geht eigentlich auch ganz gut.


----------



## Eaven (18. Juni 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> ich gucke mir immer noch ab und an den Flare MAX und bin mir immer noch nicht sicher.. Ich suche einen Tourenfully, mit dem man einerseits ordentlich Kilometer machen kann im Flachem bis leicht hügeligem Gelände und andererseits soll´s auch als ein Trail- / AM-Bike gut funktionieren. Dass man mit dem Droplink Fully irgendwie den Berg hochkommt und nen riesen Spaß bergap hat glaub ich gern.. Aber wie sieht es aus wenn die Trails eher flach sind und man viel pedalieren muss damit der Spaß aufkommt?


 .....genau dafür ist das Flare Max gemacht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2019)

Der Inline Air passt tatsächlich ziemlich gut zum Rocket. Coil ist trotzdem geiler. Und den DB gibt's leider nicht mit Bottom Out Control.


----------



## orudne (18. Juni 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> ich gucke mir immer noch ab und an den Flare MAX und bin mir immer noch nicht sicher.. Ich suche einen Tourenfully, mit dem man einerseits ordentlich Kilometer machen kann im Flachem bis leicht hügeligem Gelände und andererseits soll´s auch als ein Trail- / AM-Bike gut funktionieren. Dass man mit dem Droplink Fully irgendwie den Berg hochkommt und nen riesen Spaß bergap hat glaub ich gern.. Aber wie sieht es aus wenn die Trails eher flach sind und man viel pedalieren muss damit der Spaß aufkommt?



Was hast Du denn gerade für ein Bike?

Wenn Du eine 10 kg Carbonfeile fährst, dann wird Dir das FlareMax sicher träge vorkommen. 

Je nachdem wie Du es aufbaust kann das FlareMax von Marathon (ohne Siegesambitionen) bis Bikepark (light) alles. 

Mein FlareMax war mit einem stabilen Aufbau bei knapp unter 14 kg. 

Wenn Du vor allem Touren fahren willst, dann solltest Du aber auf jeden Fall einen Dämpfer mit ClimbSwitch nehmen. 
Es ist halt ein Eingelenker. (Für einen Eingelenker wippt der Hinterbau wenig, viele Viergelenker können das aber besser)

Ich hatte das FlareMax Gen1 (vor Longshot) und fahre aktuell das Rocket Max Gen1. 

Im Vergleich war das FlareMax, durch den kürzeren Federweg und etwas weniger Gewicht, leichter zu beschleunigen. Berghoch war ich auf jeden Fall damit flotter unterwegs. 
Mehrere Tagestouren hab ich damit auch ohne Probleme gemacht. 

Mit dem Rocket Max bin ich nur zufriedener, weil sich mein Schwerpunkt doch etwas Richtung bergab verschoben hat.


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Juni 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn gerade für ein Bike?
> 
> Wenn Du eine 10 kg Carbonfeile fährst, dann wird Dir das FlareMax sicher träge vorkommen.
> 
> ...



Also mein FlareMax wiegt gerade 15,9


----------



## Tony- (18. Juni 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn gerade für ein Bike?


Einen Bronson V3 für die Bikeparks und endurige, eher Kurze Touren im Mittelgebirge. Und einen Votec VXS (120er Fully) für Touren von zu Hause aus und kleine Feierrabendrunden in Flachem. Der Votec soll ersetzt werden durch was ähnliches vom Federweg her, sollte aber länger und flachwinkliger sein.


orudne schrieb:


> Es ist halt ein Eingelenker.


Genau da habe ich meine Bedenken, hatte bereits so ein Schaukelstuhl und fand ihn nur bergab ganz cool, zum Pedalieren hats mir nicht getaugt.


----------



## Nussketier (18. Juni 2019)

Also vom Schaukelstuhl sind die Droplink Räder meines Erachtens weit entfernt.


----------



## FastFabi93 (19. Juni 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Genau da habe ich meine Bedenken, hatte bereits so ein Schaukelstuhl und fand ihn nur bergab ganz cool, zum Pedalieren hats mir nicht getaugt.



Weiss nicht was die Leute immer gegen Eingelenker haben 
Mein Last Glen ist auch ein Eingelenker (mit Umlenkung für mehr Progression) und das ist mit Abstand der beste Hinterbau den ich je gefahren bin. Gibt noch viele andere Beispiele für gute Eingelenker, das Starling Murmur z.B.
Ich hab damals auch zwischen Glen und Flare Max geschwankt und wochenlang Tests gelesen. Und in allen wurde der Hinterbau ausdrücklich gelobt.

Aber wenn dir Performance bergauf wichtiger ist als bergab, dann solltest du dich woanders umschauen. Oder einen Dämpfer mit Lockout fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (20. Juni 2019)

meins schauckelt null.... den Lockout nutze ich wirklich nur wenns hart hoch geht und ich im stehen hochknallen will.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2019)

Schaukelstuhl kann man den Droplinks wirklich nicht nachsagen. Selbst mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer ist das Heck sehr ruhig. Das einzige was nerven kann ist der Kettenzug auf dem kleinen Blatt bei Stufen. Ich finde das gut und hilfreich im Technischen.


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Juni 2019)

Zu zeiten von 1x12 ist des ja auch net mehr soooo ein thema


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2019)

1x12 ist so 2018. Ich fahre retro am Stahlrad.


----------



## damianfromhell (22. Juni 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 1x12 ist so 2018. Ich fahre retro am Stahlrad.


bin halt bissel altbacken  Fahre auch nur 1x11


----------



## green-frog-love (5. August 2019)

Hey! Weiß wer wo ich die Drehmomente fürs rocket her bekomme? 
Grüße! Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (5. August 2019)

green-frog-love schrieb:


> Hey! Weiß wer wo ich die Drehmomente fürs rocket her bekomme?
> Grüße! Simon


Welches Modell und Baujahr?


----------



## green-frog-love (5. August 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> Welches Modell und Baujahr?


Longshot und das normale rocket...
Danke!


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. August 2019)

Hast du das Manual nicht bekommen? Da stehen die drin.


----------



## Eaven (6. August 2019)

@green-frog-love Ich habe die Manuals als PDF da, bitte sende mit per PM deine Email, dann sende ich dir die Manuals. Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein? Falls ja, bitte ebenfalls per PM die Email mitteilen. Grüße


----------



## orudne (18. August 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Heute eine Runde mit dem Rocket Max im Wald gefahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 899507



Erste Runde mit neu gelagertem Hinterbau. 
Erstaunlich wie sensibel der jetzt auf einmal wieder ist!
Obwohl es mir mit den alten Lagern gar nicht aufgefallen war   

Der DVO Topaz, der jetzt mal wieder an Board ist, gefällt mir beim fahren besser wie der Fox X2. 

Ich hab jetzt zwar ein Setup im X2, das auf den Trails um Stuttgart rum gut funktioniert und im Bikepark Beerfelden - für Albstadt brauch ich minimale Anpassungen - aber der DVO funktioniert einfach überall top und gibt mir im heutigen Matsch/nasse Wurzeln ein Tick mehr Traktion. 
Klar kann man das jetzt auf den neu gelagerten Hinterbau schieben, aber ich hab jetzt mehrfach hin und her gewechselt und komm immer zum gleichen Ergebnis. 

Die grund Dämpfung ist im Topaz schon näher an dem was ich brauche und dann benötigt man eben auch keinen riesigen Verstellbereich. 

Was ich jetzt noch testen werde ist der Öhlins TTX 22M. 





Liegt schon bereit, aber die Huber Buchsen kommen erst am Dienstag. 
#einmalhuberimmerhuber

... und ja, ich find die Droplink-Bikes wippen schon gehörig. 
Ohne Climbswitch würde das mir furchtbar auf die Nerven gehen.


----------



## dangerousD (18. August 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Erste Runde mit neu gelagertem Hinterbau.
> Erstaunlich wie sensibel der jetzt auf einmal wieder ist!
> Obwohl es mir mit den alten Lagern gar nicht aufgefallen war
> 
> ...


Woisch‘ Kerle, Du sollsch amol an SodaMAX probiere. Na hätsch‘d au net immer die Problem‘ mit Deirer Lagerung


----------



## orudne (18. August 2019)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Woisch‘ Kerle, Du sollsch amol an SodaMAX probiere. Na hätsch‘d au net immer die Problem‘ mit Deirer Lagerung



Ha Jonger, dan isch ab'r wieder ruggizuggi mai Rüggn am Ar... ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (18. August 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Ha Jonger, dan isch ab'r wieder ruggizuggi mai Rüggn am Ar... ;-)


Nur et d‘ Ursach mit dr Wirggung varwechsle


----------



## Schwimmer (18. August 2019)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nur et d‘ Ursach mit dr Wirggung varwechsle



... des musch halt v'rstanda: Es  isch halt oifach'r auf'm Sofa ...


----------



## c-racer (19. August 2019)

Wie stehen denn die Chancen, dass es das Flare (27,5) in Zukunft auch in XL gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (20. August 2019)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nur et d‘ Ursach mit dr Wirggung varwechsle


Ha wa! ... dr Ar... am Rügg isch au ed bessr


----------



## Eaven (20. August 2019)

c-racer schrieb:


> Wie stehen denn die Chancen, dass es das Flare (27,5) in Zukunft auch in XL gibt?


....ganz schlecht, Designchef Cy ist der Meinung, große Jungs sollten große Laufräder fahren, dies: https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/rocketMAX


----------



## Schwimmer (20. August 2019)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Woisch‘ Kerle, Du sollsch amol an SodaMAX probiere. Na hätsch‘d au net immer die Problem‘ mit Deirer Lagerung



... d'r Kerle, hoitz doch ja scho die voll kehle Sacha, noch lasse'm halt sei Freid ...


----------



## orudne (21. August 2019)

Zurück zum Thema:

erstmal letzte Ausbaustufe!






Wenn sich der Öhlins bewährt, dann bau ich auch mal die MRP Ribbon Coil vorne ein ;-)


----------



## Tony- (27. August 2019)

Weiß jemand ob in einen Flare MAX 2017 Gr. M eine 450er Fidlock Flasche reingeht?
EDIT: geht


----------



## orudne (8. September 2019)

Für alle Interessierten:

Es gibt jetzt einen Rocket Max Rahmen (XL, 1. Gen) im Bikemarkt!
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1301506-cotic-rocket-max-xl-29


----------



## Erbse73 (4. Dezember 2019)

Endlich mal eine schöne Farbe beim neuen FlareMAX







Da kann man schnell schwach werden.....


----------



## Eaven (4. Dezember 2019)

@Erbse73 Die Farbe erinnert mich an das PYGA 27.5 Modell 

Ich mags ja immer dezenter:


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Dezember 2019)

Schon noch mit die schönsten Rahmen am Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (4. Dezember 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> @Erbse73 Die Farbe erinnert mich an das PYGA 27.5 Modell
> 
> Ich mags ja immer dezenter:
> Anhang anzeigen 947068


Ja das stimmt !
Das Rot beim FlareMax ist auch fesch!
Bin echt am Grübeln ob ich beim supernova Orange ? zuschlagen soll


----------



## Danielbo (4. Dezember 2019)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt !
> Das Rot beim FlareMax ist auch fesch!
> Bin echt am Grübeln ob ich beim supernova Orange ? zuschlagen soll


Hab schon ?


----------



## Erbse73 (4. Dezember 2019)

Danielbo schrieb:


> Hab schon ?


Alles richtig gemacht, das knallt richtig in Orange


----------



## lahnbiker (4. Dezember 2019)

Das Orange sieht wirklich interessant aus  Das neue Grau wirkt auf mich eher langweilig.

Leider ist mit der 5mm Federwegsverlängerung jetzt die 132mm Option wieder weggefallen. Kumpel meinte, er könnte die 12mm mehr Federweg an seinem FlareMax doch ganz gut brauchen.


----------



## Danielbo (5. Dezember 2019)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Das Orange sieht wirklich interessant aus  Das neue Grau wirkt auf mich eher langweilig.
> 
> Leider ist mit der 5mm Federwegsverlängerung jetzt die 132mm Option wieder weggefallen. Kumpel meinte, er könnte die 12mm mehr Federweg an seinem FlareMax doch ganz gut brauchen.


Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen...mein vorheriges smuggler hatte 115mm und damit ging wirklich einiges von flowtrail zu FortwilliamDH...


----------



## Eaven (5. Dezember 2019)

Danielbo schrieb:


> Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen...mein vorheriges smuggler hatte 115mm und damit ging wirklich einiges von flowtrail zu FortwilliamDH...


Es sieht in der Tat so aus als ob man damit gut fahren könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lahnbiker (7. Dezember 2019)

...hätte vielleicht noch ergänzen sollen, dass das Endurobike dann wohl noch öfter stehen bliebe 

Wie gut 125mm hinten ausreichen konnte ich selbst gut an meinem, leider dreist entwendeten, (Enduro-) Trailbike sehen. Damit lief sogar, heute eigentlich unfahrbar, auch eine kleine Laufradgröße...


----------



## Eaven (7. Dezember 2019)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> ...heute eigentlich unfahrbar, auch eine kleine Laufradgröße...


....hier müssen wie sicher bald umdenken, ist 26" oder 27.5" gemeint?


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> ....hier müssen wie sicher bald umdenken, ist 26" oder 27.5" gemeint?



?

Jehova


----------



## mlb (19. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, 
weiß hier jemand ob das Rocket für 2020 im Programm bleibt, oder wird es nur noch das Max geben?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2019)

@Eaven?


----------



## Eaven (19. Dezember 2019)

mlb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß hier jemand ob das Rocket für 2020 im Programm bleibt, oder wird es nur noch das Max geben?


Bezogen auf die Entwicklung von bestehenden oder neuen Modellen wird sich sicher bei Cotic mehr im 29" Bereich tun. So entwickelt sich der Markt und so "stimmen" auch die Cotic Kunden mit ihrem Kaufverhalten ab. Vom Rocket 27.5 sind erst neue Rahmen gekommen, es wird auf jeden Fall weiter angeboten, es ist nach wie vor ein wichtiges Modell im Sortiment.


----------



## mlb (19. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort .
Es ging mir gar nicht um eine Neuentwicklung, dass der Markt mehr Richtung 29" geht ist klar.
Geht nur darum ob ich  jetzt gleich zuschlagen müsste um noch einen zu bekommen, oder ob ich noch etwas warten kann


----------



## mlb (19. Dezember 2019)

doppelpost


----------



## chandrasonic (24. Dezember 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> Bezogen auf die Entwicklung von bestehenden oder neuen Modellen wird sich sicher bei Cotic mehr im 29" Bereich tun. So entwickelt sich der Markt und so "stimmen" auch die Cotic Kunden mit ihrem Kaufverhalten ab. Vom Rocket 27.5 sind erst neue Rahmen gekommen, es wird auf jeden Fall weiter angeboten, es ist nach wie vor ein wichtiges Modell im Sortiment.



Ich hatte im November Kontakt mit Paul. Der schrieb bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit:

"Thanks for your enquiry. We have the Rocket in stock in gloss orange and selected sizes in cosmic black. We have a new batch penciled in for April/May time but the colours have not been decided yet."

Auf Nachfrage ob die Geometrie des 27er Rockets ändert noch:

"It will stay broadly the same but we will tweak the sizing slightly to make it match the new BFe."

Was immer das bedeutet. Tendenziell steilerer Sitz- und flacherer Lenkwinkel in Kombination mit etwas mehr Reach denke ich.

Gibt es inzwischen vielleicht schon mehr Infos zu den Farben und der Änderungen?


----------



## Deleted 326763 (24. Dezember 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem 28er Kettenblatt im Rocket Max. Geht sich das aus, oder streift die Kette an den Streben (kleinstes Ritzel 10)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (24. Dezember 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem 28er Kettenblatt im Rocket Max. Geht sich das aus, oder streift die Kette an den Streben (kleinstes Ritzel 10)


Frohe Weihnachten 

Meine Erfahrung mit 30Z und Boost-Kurbel vorn: Kette liegt im entspannten Modus (ohne Fahrer) leicht auf der Kettenstrebe auf (10er Shimano Ritzel). Sobald das Rad im Sag ist, nicht mehr. Da wäre mir persönlich 28Z zu knapp...


----------



## Eaven (25. Dezember 2019)

chandrasonic schrieb:


> .....
> Gibt es inzwischen vielleicht schon mehr Infos zu den Farben und der Änderungen?


Nein, die werden meist erst 4 Wochen vor Lieferung veröffentlicht. Schöne Weihnachten @ all


----------



## Eaven (1. Mai 2020)

Ich wollte hier mal ein Update zu dem jetzt nur noch einzigen Fully-Modell aus Taiwan geben. Es kommen wohl in den nächsten Monaten fast ausschließlich Hardtail-Rahmen aus Asien. Neue Ware kommt erst wieder im Herbst. D.h. wer auf neue Farben beim Flare Max spekuliert hat, muss sich entweder lange gedulden oder jetzt zuschlagen und eine der vorhandenen Farben wählen.


----------



## Menetekel (13. Mai 2020)

Moin allerseits
Ich suche ein schnelles Fully mit ca. 120 mm Federweg. Macht das Sinn ein Flare Max als Racefeile aufzubauen oder taugt die Geo nicht dafür. Welches Gewicht muss man in etwa für einen M Rahmen rechnen? Die Website gibt leider nur das Gewicht für das Komplettbike an.
Danke schon mal


----------



## orudne (13. Mai 2020)

Menetekel schrieb:


> Moin allerseits
> Ich suche ein schnelles Fully mit ca. 120 mm Federweg. Macht das Sinn ein Flare Max als Racefeile aufzubauen oder taugt die Geo nicht dafür. Welches Gewicht muss man in etwa für einen M Rahmen rechnen? Die Website gibt leider nur das Gewicht für das Komplettbike an.
> Danke schon mal


Mein FlareMax (Gen 1) hatte 14 kg, allerdings mit Trailausstattung.

Aber ich weiß nicht, ob man damit als XC Bike glücklich wird.
Der Hinterbau ist nicht mega effizient (mir hat es für meine Zwecke immer gereicht!) und unter 13 kg zu kommen wird schwer/teuer.
Dafür kann man damit prima Enduros jagen gehen!


----------



## Tony- (13. Mai 2020)

Ich empfinde mein 2017er Flare Max als flott genug für meine XC-Touren. Man kann viel mit Laufrädern, Reifen und dem Dämpfer an Speed herausholen. (X-Fusion ist nicht gut..) Gewicht vom Rahmen, Achse und Dämfer in Größe M war ca 4 Kilo.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (13. Mai 2020)

Als schnelles Trail/Crosscountry Touren Bike mit Reserven würde ich ein Santa Cruz 5010 aufbauen C oder CC


----------



## dangerousD (13. Mai 2020)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Als schnelles Trail/Crosscountry Touren Bike mit Reserven würde ich ein Santa Cruz 5010 aufbauen C oder CC


Ja, aber das ist dann kein Cotic ☝️

?


----------



## singletrailer67 (13. Mai 2020)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Als schnelles Trail/Crosscountry Touren Bike mit Reserven würde ich ein Santa Cruz 5010 aufbauen C oder CC


Raus hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (13. Mai 2020)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ja, aber das ist dann kein Cotic ☝️
> 
> ?



Aber leichter und der Vpp Hinterbau sahnemäßig. 

Naja dann halt doch Flare mit Pike und Xtr Komplett....z.b


----------



## Menetekel (13. Mai 2020)

Danke schon mal für die verschiedenen Meinungen.
Der Rahmen sollte/muss aus Stahl sein. Somit ist das Santa schon mal raus.
Die Gedanken gehen Richtung 120 Sid und XX1, dazu ein feiner Laufradsatz. 
Ich muss da nochmal tief in mich gehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Mai 2020)

Ist doch schick. LRS mit Syntace/240/Newmen - CX-Rays - Carbon. Kriegst du in voll Trailtauglich mit 25-30mm Innenweite auf 1350g.


----------



## Eaven (13. Mai 2020)

Menetekel schrieb:


> ...Der Rahmen sollte/muss aus Stahl sein. Somit ist das Santa schon mal raus.
> Die Gedanken gehen Richtung 120 Sid und XX1, dazu ein feiner Laufradsatz.
> ...


Ich konnte leider keine 2 Daumen vergeben. Endlich outet sich mal jemand, der auch meine präferierte Kombi von Stahlrahmen mit durchaus leichten Teilen mag. Ich habe auch leichte Carbon Laufräder und Zeugs an meinen Cotic Bikes


----------



## singletrailer67 (13. Mai 2020)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich konnte leider keine 2 Daumen vergeben. Endlich outet sich mal jemand, der auch meine präferierte Kombi von Stahlrahmen mit durchaus leichten Teilen mag. Ich habe auch leichte Carbon Laufräder und Zeugs an meinen Cotic Bikes


Ja...dafür schlägt auch mein Herz...
Stahl mit Carbon ist ein Träumchen...?

Aber ne Wumme sind die Cotic FS schon...wenn ich da zB an den neuen LAST Tarvo denke...?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Mai 2020)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich konnte leider keine 2 Daumen vergeben. Endlich outet sich mal jemand, der auch meine präferierte Kombi von Stahlrahmen mit durchaus leichten Teilen mag. Ich habe auch leichte Carbon Laufräder und Zeugs an meinen Cotic Bikes



Naja  "leicht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (13. Mai 2020)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Ja...dafür schlägt auch mein Herz...
> Stahl mit Carbon ist ein Träumchen...?
> 
> Aber ne Wumme sind die Cotic FS schon...wenn ich da zB an den neuen LAST Tarvo denke...?


Für den Preis vom Tarvo kannst Du Dir nen recht geiles FlareMax aufbauen


----------

